# Show your Steinhart (Part 2)



## Uwe W.

Steinhart fans, I had to close the original photo thread as its size was becoming unwieldy. Please use this continuation thread to post photos of your Steinhart watches; if you wish to look through the original thread (Part 1), you can find it* HERE*.


----------



## Karolewskiej

so I will post first


----------



## romeo-1

My one and only...


----------



## Ryan Alden

I am sticking with Nav-B Uhr 47mm Chrono, and put my Ocean in the drawer.

In *Black and White*









*Retro look*


----------



## ice_man

Thank you Uwe for opening up a new thread for us. 

Wore this today eventhough it was pouring down.. I just can't stop looking at my new(old) LSE...

iPhone 4 images:


----------



## djs86

*SAWLE 224/333 Today*

Here's mine on the black rubber/leather strap with white stitching (Triton 30atm OEM Band) Absolutely stunning combination IMHO.


----------



## richc1958




----------



## djs86

*My Babies Altogether*

My four beautiful Steinhart Timepieces all together with more to come for sure....next in line is the Aviation GMT :-! Other notable mentions in the picture are the legendary Seiko Orange Monster and Getat SuperLume 44mm!









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## JoelSolid

*Re: My Babies Altogether*

Ocean 44DLC on Standard Bracelet, Maratac Elite and Maratac Zulu.




























Love the BGW9 lume


----------



## SJL

Happy Nav B Friday.


----------



## H.Solo

Summer's back in Augsburg!


----------



## Sensei Bill

Nice H.Solo. Can you post a wrist shot of that one on the orange NATO?


----------



## GoodLord

*This is a supremely fine photo Ice Man, especially c/o a iPhone! Bravo!

*Kind regards

GoodLord



ice_man said:


> Thank you Uwe for opening up a new thread for us.
> 
> Wore this today eventhough it was pouring down.. I just can't stop looking at my new(old) LSE...
> 
> iPhone 4 images:


----------



## GoodLord

Fabulous shots of this gorgeous watch Ryan!

Thanks for posting.

Cheers GL



Ryan Alden said:


> I am sticking with Nav-B Uhr 47mm Chrono, and put my Ocean in the drawer.


----------



## stilo

My one and only.. for now..


----------



## Mr Rick

Two so far.


----------



## Garde-temps

)


----------



## Ricardinho4

MMMorish said:


> My one and only.. for now..


God like that watch and the car! M-Power!! M3!!


----------



## ice_man

Falling in love with this day after day...


----------



## Robert999




----------



## MeWatchYou

When I saw this watch my very first thought was it would make a killer dress watch. Not long after I was looking through WUS and saw another member (SJL) had this watch with a black strap.....a couple days later I placed an order with Steinhart. I'm looking for
an all black strap for it now.


----------



## SJL

MeWatchYou said:


> When I saw this watch my very first thought was it would make a killer dress watch. Not long after I was looking through WUS and saw another member (SJL) had this watch with a black strap.....a couple days later I placed an order with Steinhart. I'm looking for
> an all black strap for it now.


MeWatchYou,

Looking good dude. Not sure if you saw any of my earlier posts on my MCII, but the first strap I had it on was an all black (black with black stitching). It's the stock strap on the Military White and used to be available in the store, but it's been a while since I've seen it. I would call Gunter and if one is available I'm sure he would be willing to sell it to you.

Good luck and let me know how you get on.

SJL


----------



## SJL

MeWatchYou,

Just found my original post with some pics of the all black strap.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=3566179

Enjoy.

SJL


----------



## lotsofstufftogo

Heres my old Nav B-Uhr II Automatic 44mm on a new Black Steinhart leather strap.


----------



## sf_ramsden

Finally got my first couple of Steinharts so I can join in on the fun! Here are some pictures of mine:

*Steinhart Triton 100




























Steinhart Marine Chronometer II Arabic














































*


----------



## Riker

Congrats to all new owners & those who have already caught the bug & have more than one Steinhart....;-)

Keep the pics coming fella's........


----------



## MeWatchYou

SJL said:


> MeWatchYou,
> 
> Looking good dude. Not sure if you saw any of my earlier posts on my MCII, but the first strap I had it on was an all black (black with black stitching). It's the stock strap on the Military White and used to be available in the store, but it's been a while since I've seen it. I would call Gunter and if one is available I'm sure he would be willing to sell it to you.
> 
> Good luck and let me know how you get on.
> 
> SJL





SJL said:


> MeWatchYou,
> 
> Just found my original post with some pics of the all black strap.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/mc-ii-roman-christmas-486006.html#post3566179
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> SJL


SJL,
Thank you....I do like it best with the black/black strap. To me it just looks oh so good. Thank you again.
​


----------



## Karolewskiej




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Damradas




----------



## Karolewskiej




----------



## SJL

Yet another Nav B Friday. Who's with me?


----------



## Tony A.H

damradas said:


> View attachment 495709


here we go. :-!

first one in the Wild. Congratulations Dirk. 
enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Damradas

Tony A.H said:


> here we go. :-!
> 
> first one in the Wild. Congratulations Dirk.
> enjoy it in good health.


Thank you very much


----------



## bertons




----------



## djs86

*I am with you, bro!*

Flieger-Friday is in full effect, at least for the first part of today! Out running some errands in my Jetta TDI!









I won't be wearing the Nav B to the Amon Amarth concert in Baltimore tonight....metal concerts are reserved for my ultra beater, the Getat SuperLume. :-d

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## SJL

bertons said:


>


Dude- your pics are bad ass.


----------



## SJL

djs86 said:


> Flieger-Friday is in full effect, at least for the first part of today! Out running some errands in my Jetta TDI!
> 
> View attachment 496018
> 
> 
> I won't be wearing the Nav B to the Amon Amarth concert in Baltimore tonight....metal concerts are reserved for my ultra beater, the Getat SuperLume. :-d
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


Flieger Fridays, love it. Metal.

+1 rocking the beater to Amon Amarth. I'll be there tomorrow night in Sayerville NJ sporting my Christopher Ward C6. As you and Riker know, NO STEINHARTS AT METAL SHOWS....


----------



## ice_man

Vintage Flieger Friday for me too...


----------



## ice_man

bertons said:


>


Awesome Shots again Berton!!!

Is that a new case from Steinhart???


----------



## bertons

nonono it's just photoshop


----------



## ice_man

bertons said:


> nonono it's just photoshop


That's what I thought too. Lol.

Another awesome shot!!!


----------



## Riker

+1, sweet shot......

One of the reasons I started the original thread a few yrs ago & now to have part 2 open as it had become such a huge thread was to not only see the Steinharts out there but to showcase the awesome pic taking skills of you guys.... Keep the pics coming fella's....;-)



ice_man said:


> That's what I thought too. Lol.
> 
> Another awesome shot!!!


----------



## Karolewskiej




----------



## bertons

I just learned that watch looks bigger than it actually is if shooting directly. To get it real, do it via mirror.


----------



## Tony A.H

bertons said:


> I just learned that watch looks bigger than it actually is if shooting directly. To get it real, do it via mirror.


true ture

nonetheless. it's a great Shot. and Watch too. ;-)


----------



## Tony A.H

that's NIIIIICE :-!
and the Leather Pouch is very Cool .


----------



## PinkFloyd

Ryan Alden said:


> I am sticking with Nav-B Uhr 47mm Chrono, and put my Ocean in the drawer.
> 
> In *Black and White*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Retro look*


nice chrono. what ref# is that one?


----------



## SJL

Sunny Saturday = Triton 30 ATM on stock strap.


----------



## arutlosjr11

This watch needs not introduction...


----------



## Pakz

Nope... I just hope I get mine very soon!!!


----------



## Thomashek

My Triton 30atm  on Benarus strap with Steinhart's buckle.


----------



## arutlosjr11

This needs no intro...


----------



## djs86

*Stormy Sunday In the DC Metro Area*

There is only watch suitable for this weather, the Steinhart Triton 30atm on the OEM rubber/leather band. :-!









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Riker

PinkFloyd, Ryan Aldens watch is the 47mm Nav.B Chrono.



PinkFloyd said:


> nice chrono. what ref# is that one?


----------



## akira23

Here's my latest!


----------



## ice_man

akira23 said:


> Here's my latest!


Awesome catch!!! I am so green with envy right now...


----------



## ikkoku

my bastardized Ocean GMT (aka Ocean LRRP)


----------



## hippo

Here's two of mine, I've also got an Ocean 1 Vintage Red, just not got round to taking any pics of that yet :-(


















Might chance the bezel on the GMT for a black one


----------



## naunau




----------



## Tony A.H

Awesome Shots and a Great Watch (make me wanna wear mine right now).

but those are OLDER Pictures right ???!! 
it's way too early for Snow.


----------



## naunau

Tony A.H said:


> Awesome Shots and a Great Watch (make me wanna wear mine right now).
> 
> but those are OLDER Pictures right ???!!
> it's way too early for Snow.


yes i did these pics last winter

the following picture was made this month








;-)


----------



## JacksonExports




----------



## djs86

*First day of Fall 2011 classes at VCU*

A year ago was my first semester at VCU here in Richmond and I wore my very first Steinhart, the Ocean One Vintage Red on my first day of classes, so it was only appropriate that I wear it again today. Also I am beginning my last year of college so I am extremely happy! :-!









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Andy S.

*Re: First day of Fall 2011 classes at VCU*

Vintage Ti LE with new leather.....b-)|>

.......................


----------



## ice_man

*Re: First day of Fall 2011 classes at VCU*



Andy S. said:


> Vintage Ti LE with new leather.....b-)|>
> 
> .......................
> 
> View attachment 500104


awwww, that piece is just too awesome!!! I hate the fact that I wasn't able to get a hold of this piece... o|o|o|

would you mind telling me what straps you got there?

thanks!!!


----------



## Andy S.

*Re: First day of Fall 2011 classes at VCU*

...yah, i lucked out and got one before they were gone, i've noticed the odd 2nd hand one has come up on the forsale board.......iirc the strap is a Toshi 'Saddle' w/ natural stitch. |> ... really nails it with the brown dial.b-)


----------



## strongergodzilla

*Re: First day of Fall 2011 classes at VCU*

OH MY GOODNESS i have never seen a strap look SO soft and comfortable!!!!



Andy S. said:


> Vintage Ti LE with new leather.....b-)|>
> 
> .......................
> 
> View attachment 500104


----------



## SJL

You guys know what day it is...










For those of you in Irene's path, stay safe this weekend.

SJL


----------



## stilo

Ricardinho4 said:


> God like that watch and the car! M-Power!! M3!!


Haha thanks man! I like the watch and the car too. Both very expensive hobbies.


----------



## Andy S.

*Re: First day of Fall 2011 classes at VCU*

..yah it's a very soft and pliable leather. |>



strongergodzilla said:


> OH MY GOODNESS i have never seen a strap look SO soft and comfortable!!!!


----------



## djs86

I'm with you, bro. Wearing mine today on my favorite Special Bracelet Torf Old Vintage #191!

Here's a pic of it on the headstock of my Les Paul









Now what really makes my heart beat about mechanical watches, the beautiful movements :-!









(somehow while I was managing my attachments, I deleted the original picture, but now its back!)
View attachment 500711


+1 on what my buddy, SJL said for those of you in the path of Irene (I know I am) please stay safe this weekend.

All the best,
Daniel


----------



## SJL

djs86 said:


> I'm with you, bro. Wearing mine today on my favorite Special Bracelet Torf Old Vintage #191!
> 
> Here's a pic of it on the headstock of my Les Paul
> 
> View attachment 500708
> 
> 
> Now what really makes my heart beat about mechanical watches, the beautiful movements :-!
> 
> View attachment 500711
> 
> 
> +1 on what my buddy, SJL said for those of you in the path of Irene (I know I am) please stay safe this weekend.
> 
> All the best,
> Daniel


Dude, metal Flieger Friday pic. Should be your profile pic if you ask me.

F Irene!

Needless to say I'll be wearing y Triton tomorrow.

SJL


----------



## lexvil




----------



## Pakz

My newest piece, arrived today, the Ocean Vintage GMT.

Great looking watch, clean and nice, with a feel of its own... not too rolex-y, because of the size and a few other things...




























Only little problem, GMT hand is off by 6 or 7 minutes... I haven't yet decided if I can live with it...


----------



## Damradas

My Triton 100ATM on SS bracelet:


----------



## djs86

Dirk, beautiful piece. It really looks stunning on the bracelet. Wear it well and in good health. I may have to pick up one of those to accompany my 30atm, I'm debating between the DLC and the SS version though.

Wearing the Triton 30atm today on an ACU Grey Maratac Zulu band. It really makes the dial pop.









Cheers, 
Daniel


----------



## Damradas

Hi Daniel!

Thank you! I had to make the same decision (Triton 100ATM SS or DLC). A DLC is a littlebit special...the hole watch is black 
(except the caseback) and I didn't know if it stays very long. So I took the SS Version. It's quite ab beauty. I love this watch.

Your Triton 30ATM looks great too!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: First day of Fall 2011 classes at VCU*

that's a Beauty.!
Love the Combo. enjoy it Andy.


----------



## Tony A.H

now those are Great & Unique Shots.:-!

Rock on.


----------



## djs86

Tony A.H said:


> now those are Great & Unique Shots.:-!
> 
> Rock on.


Thanks, Tony!

Somehow my picture of the movement was deleted when I was managing my attachments, but now I got it back up and deleted the horizontal image of the headstock.

Music and watches are two passions of mine in life and I feel the picture captures them well! :-! Good enough to make it as my avatar picture too.

Be safe this weekend as Irene climbs up the coast, I'm currently getting hit with heavy rains and heavy winds down here in Richmond.


----------



## Rib

Triton 100 ATM DLC with the new bracelet 









I much prefer the DLC


----------



## ciccou

Hello

My first post , for my Steinhart Ocean One green
































Sebastien


----------



## TehCube

Just arrived yesterday.


----------



## Tony A.H

djs86 said:


> Music and watches are two passions of mine in life and I feel the picture captures them well! :-! Good enough to make it as my avatar picture too.
> 
> Be safe this weekend as Irene climbs up the coast, I'm currently getting hit with heavy rains and heavy winds down here in Richmond.


like been said before:a Picture says a 1000 Words and i can see that Clearly. :0)
(I LOVE Music too .but wish i could Play an Instrument).

well, not much has been happening in MA "yet". but the Wind is expected to pick up some Speed during the day.. so far it doesn't look as bad as we were told.(which is a Good thing of course.. Who Needs Disasters ??!)..
Cheers and stay Dry.


----------



## Tony A.H

Rib said:


> Triton 100 ATM DLC with the new bracelet
> 
> View attachment 501880
> 
> 
> I much prefer the DLC


looks Great on the Bracelet.


----------



## djs86

*Sunday SAWLE*

Wearing this beautiful, limited edition piece today on the Special Bracelet Rustica Old Vintage (one of my favorite leather types/color from Steinhart). Pure tool-watch like character, I love it. :-! The Aviation line is my 2nd favorite original design from Steinhart next to the ever glorious Triton line.









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Pilot2

My factory "bastardized" O1VR with sapphire crystal and cyclops! Hey its an homage!


----------



## rockin'ron

djs86 said:


> Music and watches are two passions of mine in life and I feel the picture captures them well! :-! Good enough to make it as my avatar picture too.
> 
> Be safe this weekend as Irene climbs up the coast, I'm currently getting hit with heavy rains and heavy winds down here in Richmond.


Pretty much passed through NY! Grateful that it was no where near what they predicted.

For all of you (us) music lovers, I guess now's a good time for that old classic Goodnight Irene, Goodnight ;-)


----------



## Karolewskiej

*Re: Sunday SAWLE*


----------



## Robert999

*Re: Sunday SAWLE*


----------



## esq3585

Eventually after 1 month of waiting I received the Nav.B-UHR II Vintage for my fathers birthday, 2 days late but I am sure he will love it as much as I do.
































The mark beside the crown was just a small smear of grease thankfully.


----------



## Damradas

Very nice, esq3585 - great photos too!

Today I wear my Steinhart Military black on Mesh:


----------



## bertons

got my Ocean 1 Black today. absolutely love it.


----------



## esq3585

Cheers sir, was looking at the Military as a future purchase, would you recommend :-!



Damradas said:


> Very nice, esq3585 - great photos too!
> 
> Today I wear my Steinhart Military black on Mesh:
> 
> View attachment 503489


----------



## ice_man

bertons said:


> got my Ocean 1 Black today. absolutely love it.


OMG. Beautiful Shots man!!!

I am hesitating on the Ocean 1 series since they are 42mm. Don't you find it too small for you? I mostly have 47mm watches.


----------



## bertons

Well 44mm of course would be much better but 42mm is still great. Fells very robust - real men's watch.


----------



## El Gerto

Ocean Vintage GMT


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Sunday SAWLE*



Robert999 said:


>


Very Nice Watch.
not a Typical Pilot Style Strap but looks Great.! :-!


----------



## bertons

*Re: Sunday SAWLE*

Got new rubber strap


----------



## Thomashek

*Re: Sunday SAWLE*

I'm wearing my Triton 30atm today , I love this watch.


----------



## SJL

Long Holiday weekend = Sam Adams Octoberfest on tap at the tiki bar, fishing, great music and Triton on the wrist.










SJL


----------



## Pakz

Eventually took some time to shoot half decent pictures of my still very new Ocean Vintage GMT...


----------



## djs86

*Flieger Friday is in Full Effect!*

Captured a picture of this before my 8am Financial Management class at VCU! :-!









Enjoy your weekends, everyone and to those in US, have a fun and safe Labor Day Weekend!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## gabbyd

*Re: Flieger Friday is in Full Effect!*

Joining the club with a Triton 100ATM SS


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## djs86

Thomashek said:


>


Awesome duo, Thomashek!


----------



## Garde-temps

Joining the club 


----------



## Björn Nordström

Ocean One getting wet


----------



## Garde-temps

Great pics!


----------



## PhotoBiker

romeo-1 said:


> My one and only...


What is the name/style of this strap?

And [better] where'd you get it?


----------



## Thomashek

djs86 said:


> Awesome duo, Thomashek!


Thank You


----------



## Karolewskiej




----------



## edmicael

Tritons' Ahoy!


P1010592 by edmicael111


----------



## Tony A.H

edmicael said:


> Tritons' Ahoy!
> 
> 
> P1010592 by edmicael111


Beautiful Duo.:-!
welcome to Steinhart..


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: Sunday SAWLE*

your Grey & Brown Combo is Gorgeous.!!
LOVE IT.

which makes me wanna get a Brown Strap for this Bad A** Machine ;-).

a Quick Pocket Shot i just took.


----------



## djs86

edmicael said:


> Tritons' Ahoy!
> 
> 
> P1010592 by edmicael111


What a duo, edmicael! Congratulations! Cannot say enough good things about the Triton line, especially the 30atm. Your picture might have just convinced me I MUST add a Triton 100atm DLC to my collection. Wear them both well and in good health!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Jerzee201

Acquired some new straps...


----------



## Mr Rick

My Triton 30 ATM looks great on every strap I've tried.


----------



## edmicael

Tony A.H said:


> Beautiful Duo.:-!
> welcome to Steinhart..


Thank you !


----------



## edmicael

djs86 said:


> What a duo, edmicael! Congratulations! Cannot say enough good things about the Triton line, especially the 30atm. Your picture might have just convinced me I MUST add a Triton 100atm DLC to my collection. Wear them both well and in good health!
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


Thanks Daniel , waiting for my Apollon for a trio !


----------



## MaCk-

Quick phone pic from my new Nav B Uhr Gnomon Boutique edition















Love this thing. Its just perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr JonboyG




----------



## Pakz

Still on my wrist, until I have to send it to Augsburg for a GMT hand fix...


----------



## Tony A.H

MaCk- said:


> Quick phone pic from my new Nav B Uhr Gnomon Boutique edition
> 
> View attachment 510378
> View attachment 510381
> 
> 
> Love this thing. Its just perfect!


a Modern Interpretation of the Nav-B. Uhr !!
however, i didn't know Steinhart made a Different A Dial Variant .?!!!

i'm guessing it's Automatic (for it's thinner Case) :think:. ?!

Looks GREATand Big Congrats. :-! wear it in good Health.

Tony


----------



## topher512

Nav B-Uhr II, 44mm auto. Art shot. Great looking strap on the Titanium (from Steinhart's site).


----------



## MaCk-

Tony A.H said:


> a Modern Interpretation of the Nav-B. Uhr !!
> however, i didn't know Steinhart made a Different A Dial Variant .?!!!
> 
> i'm guessing it's Automatic (for it's thinner Case) :think:. ?!
> 
> Looks GREATand Big Congrats. :-! wear it in good Health.
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

Thanks! Indeed a 47mm auto. Slightly different dial, i really like the numeric font and some other slight changes like the 'swiss made' at 6. Also asked Anders @ Gnomon (who was a pleasure to deal with!) to change the diamond crown to an onion crown.

Happy first time Steinhart owner here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunnster

New arrival yesterday, my Ocean One black. Some q&d iphone pics, sorry for the quality.


----------



## H.Solo

Here's the good ol' Nav.B-ChronoII... still one of my all time favorites!


----------



## Tony A.H

Dunnster said:


> New arrival yesterday, my Ocean One black. Some q&d iphone pics, sorry for the quality.


you're funny.!! cause don't know what you're talking about :roll: . 
ain't nothing Wrong with your Pictures. they're Great .!!

Congratlations. Fits your Wrist Nicely. :-!


----------



## Dunnster

Cheers Tony


----------



## ciccou

Hello

My new 100 ATM , on leather strap .

















or camel color strap
















the next one would be an 30 ATM + metal strap , when it's ok on Steinhart ...

sebastien


----------



## Thomashek

My Steinharts


----------



## bluloo

Looks much larger on the wrist, in the photo, than IRL.


----------



## romeo-1

Sorry, I missed this. It's a BadgerBones strap. If you google "Badgerbones" you should be able to find all of the info you need. It's a collaboration between Bremont strap maker Carl "GasGasBones" Evans and a custom buckle maker James Thompson from Black Badger Composites. The best part of this strap is what you can't see...the buckle.



PhotoBiker said:


> What is the name/style of this strap?
> 
> And [better] where'd you get it?


----------



## Tony A.H

i very rarely wear a Watch for more than a Week (gotta give some TLC to other Watches ;-) )..

Glued to my wrist and Going Strong for the 2nd Week in a Row  ..

it's one of those: The More i Look at it The More i'm in Love . 









Cheers


----------



## SJL

Just another day at the office.


----------



## EDT3




----------



## H.Solo




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Karolewskiej




----------



## richc1958

The best Steinhart made....


----------



## ice_man

i haven't worn this for awhile.. missed my nav.b so much that I wore it the whole day today...


----------



## SJL

Of course you did...it's Flieger Friday.










SJL


----------



## Riker

Yep, it was Nav.B Friday here too.......;-)


----------



## raymansg

Apollon on Steinhart rubber with rose gold buckle.
Hopefully over time the patina would bring the bezel's colour closer that of the buckle.


----------



## PhotoBiker

My Ocean Black DLC arrived at work on Friday (yesterday) tracked it via FedEx for it's "Overnight" (plus ~8hr time diff) journey West. I believe it's the first time FedEx didn't screw up a shipment to me (woo hoo).

So I broke out my Canon for a shot this evening. My Maroon Nato Nylon Strap came in today as well so I'm trying it out.


----------



## sidakumar

My ocean black.

This is easily one of the best watches I own.


----------



## PhotoBiker

Fail


----------



## PhotoBiker

My Ocean Black DLC arrived at work on Friday (yesterday) tracked it via FedEx for it's "Overnight" (plus ~8hr time diff) journey West. I believe it's the first time FedEx didn't screw up a shipment to me (woo hoo).


So I broke out my Canon for a shot this evening. My Maroon Nato Nylon Strap came in today as well so I'm trying it out.









(Third time's a charm apparently, I am having a heck of a time getting my reply to show up at the end of the actual thread)


----------



## Monocrom

Hope a pic request isn't out of line. Would love to see a pic of the Steinhart Military Automatic. Thanks.


----------



## Riker

See both the black & white dial Militaries here.... Easily found using the search function mate...:-!



Monocrom said:


> Hope a pic request isn't out of line. Would love to see a pic of the Steinhart Military Automatic. Thanks.


----------



## Monocrom

Riker said:


> See both the black & white dial Militaries here.... Easily found using the search function mate...:-!


Thanks for the sweet link. Much appreciate it. Even easier getting someone less to post a link. ;-)

(Obviously I'm joking. Thanks again.)


----------



## flyingpicasso

Mine...


----------



## Pakz

Nav B-Uhr 44mm automatic:


----------



## pacostagli

classic vintage red


----------



## H.Solo

Time to add some fall-impressions of the Nav.B-ChronoII...


----------



## SJL

This weekend's forecast calls for heavy periods of Triton 30 ATM.










SJL


----------



## djs86

Wearing this beauty today on the Triton 30ATM Rubber/Leather OEM strap. A perfect match IMHO :-!









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## mikiehorn

Been away from this forum for a while:

Just a few:








Dial Closeup Indiana Air National Guard Ocean 1 GMT








Indiana Air National Guard Ocean 1 GMT








Mach1 ETA 2824-2/DD2020








Ocean 1 GMT Pepsi Bezel


----------



## iceman64

Riker said:


> Yep, it was Nav.B Friday here too.......;-)


Looks like an LGE .... Very nice!


----------



## Nolander

My brand new OVR. Just got it yesterday.


----------



## Riker

Some golden oldies there Mikie...

Thanks ice..


----------



## romeo-1

Same Steinhart...different strap.


----------



## SJL

djs86 said:


> Wearing this beauty today on the Triton 30ATM Rubber/Leather OEM strap. A perfect match IMHO :-!
> 
> View attachment 521256
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


Looking good dude. Perfect metal combo.

\m/

SJL


----------



## ice_man

Nav.B Sunday for me...


----------



## Bertelsen

It looks really dirty, since I just made some dinner.


----------



## ice_man

Rainy days ahead... glad that I have my Triton to accompany me on my field work...


----------



## ciccou

Hello

Pay attention , only one Steinhart on pics ... :-d

























sebastien


----------



## Woolski

djs86 said:


> Wearing this beauty today on the Triton 30ATM Rubber/Leather OEM strap. A perfect match IMHO :-!
> 
> View attachment 521256
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


Great watch....waiting for mine...how long did you wait for this purchase?
cheers


----------



## Tony A.H

raymansg said:


> Apollon on Steinhart rubber with rose gold buckle.
> Hopefully over time the patina would bring the bezel's colour closer that of the buckle.
> View attachment 515959


a Great Mix of Different Materials.!


----------



## djs86

This I got off the sales forum here on WUS. It was coming in from Europe via post mail so about 3 weeks. It was a wonderful experience, absolutely worth it.


----------



## s2kk

AVIATION GMT on my 7" wrist.
The original straps are too thick for me....


----------



## s2kk

In case you are wondering what happens if you unscrew the 4 screws....​


----------



## djs86

That Aviation GMT looks great on that nylon NATO strap! :-! My 2nd favorite in the Aviation line (1st goes to my SAWLE) but I'm looking to pick up one of these later on. I recently discovered how good the Aviation case looks on nylon over the weekend.

Wear it well and in good health!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Heiner

New bracelet - feels like a new watch :-!:


----------



## Tony A.H

s2kk said:


> AVIATION GMT on my 7" wrist.
> The original straps are too thick for me....


WOW. that looks SWEEEEEEEET.! :-! 
LOVE The Combo. but Hope your're Wearing it with the Bezel on  ..

Cheers


----------



## Tony A.H

Heiner said:


> New bracelet - feels like a new watch :-!:
> 
> View attachment 524638


Fit & Finish looks so Good.
enjoy the New Combination.


----------



## SJL

Heiner said:


> New bracelet - feels like a new watch :-!:
> 
> View attachment 524638


Now that is the combo there Heiner. Bad ass.

SJL


----------



## Wireless

Heiner, that's an amazing combo!!! :-!

Is this Titanium or Steel bracelet?


----------



## Heiner

Wireless said:


> Heiner, that's an amazing combo!!! :-!
> 
> Is this Titanium or Steel bracelet?


Thank you - it's Titanium!


----------



## SJL

Happy Nav B Day gentlemen.










Enjoy the weekend.

SJL


----------



## djs86

Looking great, bro. I'm afraid I'm breaking from tradition today to share this awesome combination that I've come across for my SAWLE!

As much as I love this piece on leather, I'm happy to know I have an alternative for hot, humid days, or light showers to wear this beauty. I was fortunate enough to find a black ZULU 3 ring strap with PVD hardware for this bad boy. Honestly, this combination gives it the most tactical/instrument/tool-like look I've ever seen. Now onto the pics!

The strap/watch as a whole:
















Wrist shot:








Another wrist shot: 








My Steinhart family all together: 








I hope you enjoy the pics, everyone. Have a great weekend!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## SJL

Dude - if you're going to break tradition, this is the way to go. Metal as hell. 

\m/(*_*)\m/


SJL


----------



## ice_man

Rainy weekend...


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## Nicolas_H

I used to dream at night of one of these but since getting my Nav-B Chrono the lust has gone!
This will always be my first.


----------



## Bertelsen




----------



## Tony A.H

Bertelsen said:


>


Phewwwww.
so Nice
GREAT Combo.:-!


----------



## Bertelsen

Thanks Tony!

Its nice to wear straps with color some times, I usually wear normal brown, black, desert etc. calf/gator straps. 
Great with a change!


----------



## djs86

Just got these two new straps in from Panatime this morning for my Triton 30ATM!
(Please excuse the quality)

They are two really nice, thick straps. Both came with massive, spring-bar Pre-V buckles (the bigger the better). One is a charcoal grey, vintage suede "loco horse" strap and the other is a genuine shark strap in grey. Now onto the pics!

First, this is a charcoal grey, vintage, suede "loco horse" strap:

































Next I have the grey genuine shark strap, my personal favorite of the two!

































I hope you enjoyed the pics! 
Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Chromejob

Put my OBDLC on a Hirsch Medici (bought for an Orient racing watch, thought the Nappa leather would complement it well, and it does) for a few days. Nice, buttery smooth leather is growing on me.










Speaking of _smooth_....


----------



## Woolski

Djs86...I just bought aviation dlc...brilliant piece!!...where did you purchase the strap shown in your photo on your Aviation dlc?


----------



## JHustwit




----------



## Woolski

just lawyering with the mint aviation


----------



## Nicolas_H

Huge thanks to all at Steinhart I love the Christmas present ( "MARINE Chronograph Spezial Edition")that I have purchased for myself, yes it has had some wrist time bit only seconds and now waits under my desk waiting for Santa (and my kids) to give it to me ;-)
Love your work guys...


----------



## Riker

Congrats Nicholas & to all. 

Wear those Steinharts well & keep the pics coming.....


----------



## ice_man

wore this yesterday...










and this one today as my tribute to Steve Jobs: He was a light amidst the darkness to me.. a true genius and a great Inspiration.. his legacy will live on...


----------



## Robmks




----------



## richc1958

Heiner said:


> New bracelet - feels like a new watch :-!:


Very nice.....my bracelet for my Proteus should be here tomorrow


----------



## richc1958

My Proteus on it newly arrived bracelet


----------



## don.carleto

here's my steinhart collection


----------



## mutemode

Nav. B-Uhr 47mm with a mocha/tobacco/brown face on a Toshi strap.


----------



## Karolewskiej




----------



## djs86

Wearing my favorite Steinhart today, the Triton 30atm on the stainless steel bracelet. It's got some "love" on the bezel, but I think it adds character to the watch. :-! The picture in the sunlight really captures the beauty of the dial.









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## djs86

The one that started the "Steinhartitis" for me, Ocean One Vintage Red! :-!









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Chromejob

Spent some hours this weekend trying interesting lume shots. Then I realized that the dim key lighting might pick up the signed crown ... did some shooting and ... voila!










Oh yes, it's a late-2010 OBDLC with Omega Seamaster hour & minute hands on it.


----------



## Aataqah

44mm STEINHART "Nav.B-Uhr II vintage TITANIUM"


----------



## Tony A.H

Aataqah said:


> View attachment 532175
> 
> 
> 44mm STEINHART "Nav.B-Uhr II vintage TITANIUM"


that Vintage is GORGEOUS. ! :-!
Enjoy it


----------



## smartbot

Just got my vintage red a few days ago. It's my first Steinhart and so far I have been pretty impressed.


----------



## Trandy

Just received my first Steinhart....Ocean 1 Black....very impressed....and I see a few more Steinharts in my future.....I think a Vintage Red may be next.


----------



## forestone

Marine chrono!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Riker

Congrats guys, enjoy your Steinharts.

forestone, that Marine Chronometer & strap (colour) is a killer combo...


----------



## forestone

Riker said:


> Congrats guys, enjoy your Steinharts.
> 
> forestone, that Marine Chronometer & strap (colour) is a killer combo...


Thanks riker! This is my first steinhart! Love it!

Now looking at pilots!


----------



## Jonpod

Rocking a Strap-Works Trident on my Triton 100ATM. Great strap that seems like it was made for this watch (if you don't mind leather on your diver).


----------



## Tony A.H

forestone said:


> Marine chrono!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> gorgeous Marine Chronometer.
> Hope you meat |> not Down.!!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Chromejob

Jonpod said:


> Rocking a Strap-Works Trident on my Triton 100ATM. Great strap that seems like it was made for this watch (if you don't mind leather on your diver).


Leather + Diver always nice ... particularly in the "off season" to give yourself a break from steel or rubber. And BTW that color combo rocks the Triton. Well done!


----------



## Jonpod

Thank you!


----------



## forestone

Tony A.H said:


> gorgeous Marine Chronometer. Hope you meat |> not Down.!!Cheers


Thanks tony! It's a thumbs-up. Lol.


----------



## Nicolas_H

Not sure why but I just felt like I needed one of these to look at (Not use.....Try explaining that to the wife!!!).


----------



## Chromejob

Holy cow, is the case he sends them in? I was thinking of getting one to use, and decided it was a splurge. Re-thinking that decision now. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Riker

Yep, quality packaging... Mine haven't had any use at all other than to sit in the safe. Should get the brown buff one to use....












Chromejob said:


> Holy cow, is the case he sends them in? I was thinking of getting one to use, and decided it was a splurge. Re-thinking that decision now. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Nicolas_H

Nice work ;-)


----------



## Chromejob

Riker said:


> Yep, quality packaging... Mine haven't had any use at all other than to sit in the safe. Should get the brown buff one to use....


LOL First time I've seen a strap or key fob as a safe queen.

Oh wait ... I have some lovely Hirsch and Corvus straps that I keep boxed and come out for special times and special watches. (blush)


----------



## androo

Only 1 Steinhart at the moment but I am sure that will change


----------



## pacostagli




----------



## Riker

Paco, that combo does look a little odd, big watch, short bracelet ends but I do see why. Looks good mate...;-)


----------



## raymansg

Nav B-Uhr Black. Had it since April but decided to give it a much more appropriate strap ...
A real pilot ...


----------



## Tony A.H

Great looking Premium.! :-!


----------



## Tony A.H

that's the Untimate Combo Mr raymansg. :-!

i just Wish they make them a bit Shorter.! i looked at several Strap Makers , they all Offer the Same Length. 160mm (the Longe piece with Holes)..
the one that Fits MY Wrist Best are the Steinhart Pilot Style Straps that are 150mm in Length.
yeah 10mm Longer makes a Big Difference.

Cheers & enjoy that Beauty.


----------



## raymansg

Cheers Tony.

Its actually slightly little loose for me but I think its meant to be worn over a jacket or something ..
Does start a lot of conversations when I wear it out. :think:


----------



## Tictocdoc

raymansg said:


> Nav B-Uhr Black. Had it since April but decided to give it a much more appropriate strap ...
> A real pilot ...
> View attachment 541181
> View attachment 541182
> View attachment 541183


That is one Bad A$$ looking watch, If biker gangs had a standard isssue watch that would probbably be it.


----------



## tlo

First Steinhart arrived on Friday very impressed:


----------



## Meddle

raymansg said:


> Nav B-Uhr Black. Had it since April but decided to give it a much more appropriate strap ...
> A real pilot ...
> View attachment 541181
> View attachment 541182
> View attachment 541183


I love this strap man. Where did you get it?


----------



## edmicael

edmicael said:


> Tritons' Ahoy!
> 
> 
> P1010592 by edmicael111


Another favorite strap on my Triton 30 ATM , Orioner00 ammo strap !

IMG_1176 by edmicael111, on Flickr


----------



## Tony A.H

tlo said:


> First Steinhart arrived on Friday very impressed:
> View attachment 541710
> 
> 
> View attachment 541711


you ain't Wasting No Time. !
absolutely Gorgeous and a Great Start to Build your Steinhart Collection :-!.. 
Congratulation .


----------



## Tony A.H

raymansg said:


> Does start a lot of conversations when I wear it out. :think:



you'll Definitely have People's Attention.
but Imagine Wearing a 55mm B.Uhr over the Sleeve . Wonder what people Think ;-).?!!

Cheers


----------



## don.carleto

here's my ocean-1 GMT blue/red



















what do you think guys ??
which one do you prefer ??


----------



## vokotin

O1VR got few days ago!


----------



## Monocrom

don.carleto said:


> here's my ocean-1 GMT blue/red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think guys ??
> which one do you prefer ??


Honestly . . . Looks better on this one.


----------



## Garde-temps

GMT wristshot


----------



## boeing767

My first Steinhart (The Aviator GMT). I bought it yesterday from the Dutch importer. My god, the quality is awesome, how can the make this for this kind of money??!!! This is for sure not my last Steinhart!!


----------



## Tony A.H

boeing767 said:


> My first Steinhart (The Aviator GMT).
> This is for sure not my last Steinhart!!


you bet.!
it's your 1st Steinhart but won't be your Last.

Congratulations. Great Combo .! :-!


----------



## Tony A.H

missed my Beobachtungsuhr a lot.
so it'll be on my Wrist for a few Days.


----------



## Robert999




----------



## curt941

My new to me Ocean 44


----------



## trueblue40

Heiner said:


>


That is an absolutely stunning pic and has confirmed that the MC II Roman will be my next Steinhart. I wasn't aware of the mesh bracelet option but one will now be added to my forthcoming order.

Nick.


----------



## tibertov




----------



## forestone

trueblue40 said:


> That is an absolutely stunning pic and has confirmed that the MC II Roman will be my next Steinhart. I wasn't aware of the mesh bracelet option but one will now be added to my forthcoming order.
> 
> Nick.


How do you adjust to fit exactly on your wrist?


----------



## tibertov

Today JG74 057/333. :-!


----------



## eee

Nav B-Uhr II automatic on custom made strap (royal blue stitching)


----------



## earl.dieta

I sometimes miss my Nav-B Uhr before I sold it but couldn't stand seeing it not being used


----------



## MrMayface

Steinhart Apollon


----------



## Pakz

Ocean vintage GMT...
The GMT hand is a bit misaligned... But hell, that watch keeps time like no one's business... It's been 3 days since I set the time... It's still spot on !


----------



## SJL

Triton does London biz trips...


----------



## ice_man

Been very busy for a couple of weeks and haven't posted here much...

My Pilot have been accompanying me most of the time lately...


----------



## djs86

Hell yes it does, bro! Looking sharp on the bracelet and nice picture!


----------



## pb123996

I received my first Steinhart recently. Vintage Red, now on a Hirsch leather strap with red stitching. I love it!!


----------



## Nolander

Just put my OVR on this strap. Quite comfortable.


----------



## MaCk-

Quick pic on the road! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisepiggy

tibertov said:


> Today JG74 057/333. :-!


Nice watch!


----------



## Andy H




----------



## Tony A.H

SUPER Shot Andy.! :-!


----------



## Andy H

Thanks. Here´s another couple.


----------



## djs86

Two passions of mine in life: music and watches. Here's my SAWLE resting on my PRS SE Custom 24.









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## ctilly

Makes me wonder how it would look with a 42mm diver. It's a great look with the 44!


----------



## SJL

djs86 said:


> Two passions of mine in life: music and watches. Here's my SAWLE resting on my PRS SE Custom 24.
> 
> View attachment 558438
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


Metal as all hell dude. Hope all is well.


----------



## SJL

It's finally getting cold here in the Northeast, so even more of a reason to have another Flieger Friday.

Who's with me?


----------



## dondi

Thanks for sharing this! I;ve always wanted to see a sub type watch on a leather strap...I think it's a great combo!



pb123996 said:


> I received my first Steinhart recently. Vintage Red, now on a Hirsch leather strap with red stitching. I love it!!
> View attachment 552684


----------



## Eric L.

Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red.


----------



## djs86

I'm with you, bro and so is my PRS SE \m/









Have a great weekend, everyone!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## forestone

I hope im not yet late!


----------



## SJL

djs86 said:


> I'm with you, bro and so is my PRS SE \m/
> 
> View attachment 560021
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone!
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


\m/etal as ... Well, you know the rest.


----------



## SJL

forestone said:


> I hope im not yet late!


Better late than never dude. Nice.


----------



## Riker

Great pics guys... Enjoy those Steinharts.....


----------



## djs86

Saturdays are reserved for this beautiful limited edition piece. My personal favorite out of the entire Aviation line, the SAWLE.









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Tony A.H

thanks to you.
i had never Cared for a Sub Second Dial at 9 , but been Digging this one a lot lately.

looks GREAT.

Cheers


----------



## 20_100

Pilot2 said:


> My factory "bastardized" O1VR with sapphire crystal and cyclops! Hey its an homage!


I like it with cyclop )
I've got the same Steinhart.... where/how to get this cyclop?


----------



## Tony A.H

will be wearing this Delicious Chocotate Dial for a Few Days.









have a good week everyone.


----------



## Pakz

Flieger time, with the Nav B-Uhr Auto 44mm


----------



## Sheel Kapur

Been lurking/researching on WUS for a while now, and finally picked up a Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr II vintage TITANIUM. This watch looks fantastic in person, pics don't do it justice! I also bought a gshock 3000b recently, and want to round out my collection with a dressier watch ... oh boy


----------



## ikkoku




----------



## ice_man

Beautiful!!! your post just made my day Tony... Lol.



Tony A.H said:


> will be wearing this Delicious Chocotate Dial for a Few Days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a good week everyone.


----------



## JacksonExports

Nav B-Uhr II Vintage Just in!


----------



## babky

Hello, I am new on WUS, I am from Paris, France, and I am a member of FAM which is the same website than WUS but for french and french speakers all around the world. 
I just bought this wonderful watch Steinhart Ocean Military, and I am quite satisfied with it! It has a grood look, "sublike" anyway, as far as I noticed, this watch is very well done!
I hope to read more from you!
Cheers fram Paris!


----------



## vokotin

Hi babky,
welcome and congrats on your new OM, it's a very cool watch indeed, so enjoy it.

cheers.


----------



## babky

thank you Vokotin! Cheers!


----------



## djs86

Currently enjoying Thanksgiving weekend up on the East End of Long Island, NY with my family. Here's a shot of my Triton 30atm in a fitting environment for this beautiful piece.









I hope everyone is having a great weekend! Cheers!

Daniel


----------



## Garde-temps

babky said:


> View attachment 565362
> 
> Hello, I am new on WUS, I am from Paris, France, and I am a member of FAM which is the same website than WUS but for french and french speakers all around the world.
> I just bought this wonderful watch Steinhart Ocean Military, and I am quite satisfied with it! It has a grood look, "sublike" anyway, as far as I noticed, this watch is very well done!
> I hope to read more from you!
> Cheers fram Paris!


Super belle montre !


----------



## pmborek

Some photos of my Apollon (love this watch):


----------



## Tony A.H

Sheel Kapur said:


> View attachment 562908
> 
> 
> Been lurking/researching on WUS for a while now, and finally picked up a Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr II vintage TITANIUM. This watch looks fantastic in person, pics don't do it justice! I also bought a gshock 3000b recently, and want to round out my collection with a dressier watch ... oh boy


Welcome to the Forum and congratulations on your Fist Steinhart.
it does look Great in the Flesh.
enjoy it


----------



## Tony A.H

another Great Vintager Pilot.
congrats.


----------



## SiebSp

Aviation on an aftersale steel bracelet.

Greetings,
Sieb

----m(^0^)m----


----------



## bigwatch13

Sawle on Olive B&R style nylon


----------



## trueblue40

Here are my two Steinys.

Love them both.

Nick


----------



## Chromejob

ikkoku said:


>


That is an outstanding mod, do you have a thread posted on how you went about it, decided on the pieces? If not, get writing. This is a beauty!


----------



## jedge76

Just received my new Ocean Vintage Military on Monday and got around to taking a quick photo tonight. Hopefully I'll get around to some better pics this weekend, but I was excited to show off my new Steinhart.


----------



## Riker

Congrats guys, wear those Steinharts well & often.....;-)


----------



## jedge76

Riker said:


> Congrats guys, wear those Steinharts well & often.....;-)


Thank you again, Riker...will do!


----------



## sinner1974

Quick and lousy iphone shot of my proteus

*







*

*







*


----------



## sidakumar




----------



## djs86

First, I want to say thank you to bigwatch13 for convincing me to pull the trigger on one of these straps, what a great investment for my SAWLE.

Here is my mine on my newly arrived Bell and Ross style nylon band. It is honestly the most comfortable nylon band I've ever purchased and I own A LOT of NATOs and Zulus. I'd love to hear what you think about it, please excuse the picture quality.

































Was listening to my favorite metal band, Opeth while taking the pics so I couldn't resist throwing the horns! :-d









Have a great weekend, everyone! :-!
Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## oca_9i

Congrats...tks for sharing the pics.
where can i fin d that lovely strap ? And what's the aviation watch model u have there ? Limited Edition from Steinhart ?



djs86 said:


> First, I want to say thank you to bigwatch13 for convincing me to pull the trigger on one of these straps, what a great investment for my SAWLE.
> 
> Here is my mine on my newly arrived Bell and Ross style nylon band. It is honestly the most comfortable nylon band I've ever purchased and I own A LOT of NATOs and Zulus. I'd love to hear what you think about it, please excuse the picture quality.
> 
> View attachment 569554


----------



## shinchan

I also want to know where did he find that strap


----------



## raylowwl

My new baby....:-d:-d....n enjoying a bit of rain....


----------



## raze

raylowwl said:


> My new baby....


wow! this is the new invisibilo by steinhart! limited to only 1 piece in the world. hahahahaha! just playing bud! congrats on the purchase and lets see the pics.


----------



## mew88

Ordered an Apollon two days back, got a Triton today.. I think I need some help .


----------



## raze

mew88 said:


> Ordered an Apollon two days back, got a Triton today.. I think I need some help .


very nice! same situation here. i got the triton 100 about a month ago and waiting on the apollon. congrats on that awesome diver!


----------



## mew88

g-shocka said:


> very nice! same situation here. i got the triton 100 about a month ago and waiting on the apollon. congrats on that awesome diver!


Anyway I was at Gnomon today.Regarding the Apollon, Anders told me they expect to recieve a batch by the end of December.


----------



## raze

mew88 said:


> Anyway I was at Gnomon today.Regarding the Apollon, Anders told me they expect to recieve a batch by the end of December.


thanks for the heads up. now dont frget to post pics when the apollon lands. i would love to see comparison pics between the triton too.


----------



## SJL

raylowwl said:


> My new baby....:-d:-d....n enjoying a bit of rain....
> 
> View attachment 569910
> 
> 
> View attachment 569911


Looks bad ass. Good Old' Saint Nick will be delivering mine on Christmas and it will definitely be here on time because FedEx delivered it Thursday...?

Can't wait to open it.


----------



## raylowwl

Hummm....having problem loading my pic....so sorry everyone


----------



## bigwatch13

djs86 said:


> First, I want to say thank you to bigwatch13 for convincing me to pull the trigger on one of these straps, what a great investment for my SAWLE.
> 
> Here is my mine on my newly arrived Bell and Ross style nylon band. It is honestly the most comfortable nylon band I've ever purchased and I own A LOT of NATOs and Zulus. I'd love to hear what you think about it, please excuse the picture quality.
> 
> View attachment 569554
> 
> 
> View attachment 569555
> 
> 
> View attachment 569556
> 
> 
> View attachment 569557
> 
> 
> Was listening to my favorite metal band, Opeth while taking the pics so I couldn't resist throwing the horns! :-d
> 
> View attachment 569558
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend, everyone! :-!
> Cheers,
> Daniel


You are most welcome Daniel. glad you like it. Good stuff are meant to be shared with people with the same hobbies. Enjoy....Cheers. Don't forget there are more colors and also Khaki coming soon.


----------



## Verderer

hi folks,

here's my Aviation GMT









Let me also introduce myself on WUS forums, I guess you could call me a watch enthusiast in a small way. I own several Seiko divers, this Aviation, a Junkers aviation watch, a couple of Orients, a G-shock etc. Haven't pulled a trigger on a really 'expensive' watch yet (+1000 euros mark), but that's just a matter of time (pun intented). But next in the program will be a Flieger watch, most probably a Steinhart. which reminds me, if I can wear the Aviation plausibly (so that it doesn't look too big), I would guess a 47mm Flieger wouldn't look ridiculous either? My wrist is about 18,5 cm (7,3 inches?)


----------



## Joe91

My Nav.B Chrono-II.




























I don't think it looks too comical on my small wrist?


----------



## 007-FireTrap

Hi joe,

That's really nice looking watch, does that fit nicely when using a full sleeve shirt?



Joe91 said:


> My Nav.B Chrono-II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it looks too comical on my small wrist?


----------



## Verderer

Quite the opposite in fact, very nice looking Steinhart, Joe!


----------



## Joe91

007-FireTrap said:


> Hi joe,
> 
> That's really nice looking watch, does that fit nicely when using a full sleeve shirt?


Absolutely. That is actually a long sleeved business shirt, I just always undo the first button on the wrist and fold the base of the sleeve back - find it a bit more comfortable.



Verderer said:


> Quite the opposite in fact, very nice looking Steinhart, Joe!


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## Tony A.H

That's an Awesome looking Nav-B Chrono. not Comical at All.!
Love the Watch/Strap Combo.!!
Man !. the Warm Color on the Dial is a Killer.


----------



## Tony A.H

Welcome to Steinhart.
a Great looking Aviation. Love The Strap too.

and BTW, your 7,3 Inch Wrist will Pull off the 47mm Nav-B Nicely. i wouldn't worry about it.!

cheers


----------



## Delta8v




----------



## 2th Dr

Just received my titanium bracelet from Gunter yesterday. I like it much better than the strap it came with.


----------



## westö

My Ocean 44 automatic with shark mesh.


----------



## Delta8v

Some commercial for Brooklyn Brand also 
Ocean vintage military

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## conquistador

A couple of iPhone shots, please pardon the quality. Sorry for the multiple shots, I had difficulty picking the best ones.














































Cheers!


----------



## Heiner

Wonderful watch, I'm happy!


----------



## Wireless

Absolutely stunning! Congrats!!! :-!

And great photography as well! b-)
Thank you, Heiner!



Heiner said:


> Wonderful watch, I'm happy!


----------



## heboil

I would click LIKE twice if I could. It is pictures like this of this watch that made me order it. Coming soon.



Heiner said:


> View attachment 572804
> 
> 
> Wonderful watch, I'm happy!


----------



## epezikpajoow

I received this beauty yesterday in a trade, will do a more in-depth review later when I get home, lots of additional straps............










Have a good day!

Eric


----------



## PKM

RSE 2010


----------



## Andy H

Two remaining Steinis


----------



## Tony A.H

WOW. that looks Simply BEAUTIFUL.!

what is this. ?!! a Forum Project ?
Cheers and Welcome to Steinhart.


----------



## raylowwl

My Aviation GMT :-!:-!.....that is, before I notice one of the hex screw gone while driving to work......:think::think:


----------



## FlyingDutchman




----------



## FlyingDutchman




----------



## Thevenin

Wear them well folks, greetings ;-)


----------



## Nicolas_H

It's 10c apps from Android ant thought I would try "paper camera".Liked how this turned out of my Nav-B Chrono


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## AustinSpace20

What Kind of band is that?


----------



## heboil




----------



## captaingreg

My new Apollon


----------



## ObZerver

Steinhart Ocean 44 vs. Ocean 1 by Plamen Velev, on Flickr


Steinhart Ocean 44 vs. Ocean 1 by Plamen Velev, on Flickr


Steinhart Ocean One Black by Plamen Velev, on Flickr


Steinhart Ocean One Black by Plamen Velev, on Flickr


Steinhart Ocean One Black by Plamen Velev, on Flickr


----------



## epezikpajoow

Several with several different straps










































































Eric


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

New to me...


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Hopefully my Aviation Vintage will arrive today  Can't wait!


----------



## epezikpajoow

You never know with Postnl.............Hope to see pictures later today!

Eric


----------



## Verderer

Titanium Nav.B Uhr arrived yesterday, here's some bad shots before my batteries ran out:









And the mighty Flieger with my other Aviation watches. It really does dwarf anything else...


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Just strapped it on, haven't even set the time.


----------



## Tony A.H

FlyingDutchman said:


> Just strapped it on, haven't even set the time.


WOW. that was a Quick Delivery.!
really Nice.. Congratulations.


----------



## fang

Here's my Nav B Chrono II DLC with a different leather band.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Really really nice... I always wonder how large that 47mm will look on my wrist (7.75).


----------



## Tony A.H

really Really Really NICE.!!
another Great Combo.

enjoy it.


----------



## Tony A.H

FlyingDutchman said:


> I always wonder how large that 47mm will look on my wrist (7.75).


phewwwww.
on a 7,75 Inch Wrist ?!!. it'll Feel and Look right at Home.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Dammit Tony, now I have to spend more money 

Was thinking of this chrono or the Marine Vintage. Their vintage watches are really nice. Wearing my Aviation Vintage right now, and the beige on pvd is really a killer combo. So I love this chrono as well.


----------



## Tony A.H

FlyingDutchman said:


> Dammit Tony, now I have to spend more money
> 
> Sorry, i was just Trying to Help.
> 
> Was thinking of this chrono or the Marine Vintage. Their vintage watches are really nice. Wearing my Aviation Vintage right now, and the beige on pvd is really a killer combo. So I love this chrono as well.


i Agree with you on these Aforementioned Models. they all are Great in their own right.

BUT you shouldn't Fear anything Larger Cases than 44mm.
my wrist is 7 to 7.1/4 and i Feel the 47mm is PERFECT for me. :-!

here's an Example Shot.










most importantly for me is that i don't see Lugs Extending Beyond my Wrist !;-). Mind you that some Peopel with Smaller Wrists wear even LARGER Watches than 47mms (and Nothing wrong with that.!) .but since your Wrist is Larger than mine, You shouldn't have any Problem with that. 

Cheers


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Thanks for the picture! I'm always afraid it will be too much of an attention grabber. My 44mm Aviations look pretty big already, 47mm seemlie it will be a frisby 

Just noticed thevintag chrono is 44mm, their other NavB chrono is 47.


----------



## Tony A.H

FlyingDutchman said:


> My 44mm Aviations look pretty big already, 47mm seemlie it will be a frisby
> 
> Just noticed thevintag chrono is 44mm, their other NavB chrono is 47.


your 44mm Aviation definitely wears Larger than a 44 mm Round Case.!
so i'm guessing that the Nav- B 47mm would look a Little Larger the Aviation. (Hope someone can Post a Side By Side Pictures of these 2 Pieces ).

there're a few Chrono Models in both Sizes 44 and 47mms.


----------



## SayWhat

fang said:


> Here's my Nav B Chrono II DLC with a different leather band.
> View attachment 580383
> 
> View attachment 580384
> 
> View attachment 580385
> 
> View attachment 580386


Wow fang! I didn't intend to register today but I couldn't help it!
I went through the registration to be able to say "This is epic"  |>

Where did you get the strap from, it looks gorgeous!

Can't wait for my Steinhart to arrive, not long now :roll:


----------



## Brian21

Tony A.H said:


> your 44mm Aviation definitely wears Larger than a 44 mm Round Case.!
> so i'm guessing that the Nav- B 47mm would look a Little Larger the Aviation. (Hope someone can Post a Side By Side Pictures of these 2 Pieces ).
> 
> there're a few Chrono Models in both Sizes 44 and 47mms.


There is also a 44mm regular Nav B Chrono...hopefully there will even be one at my front door within the next few days.


----------



## K2LINOS




----------



## KyleA

WOW! This is one hellofa shot! absolutely gorgeous! what was this picture taken with? and of course, beautiful watch as well! Love the sandwich dial


----------



## KyleA

Here's my first (but not last) Steinhart. Couldn't resist the DLC coating. it is amazing and DLC is amazingly strong! The coating is harder than the SAPPHIRE! how awesome is that? ALL black watches need to be DLC and PVD needs to disappear.


----------



## cycloneracing

Here is my first Steinhart, 44mm vintage flieger TITAN:








Caseback:








In comparison with my 41mm Stowa Marine:








Here is the wrist shot (7.5mm wrist diameter):








Now I have to offload my Kemmner because I only like to have one type of movement at a time, so because this is 2824, the Kemmner has to go.
I was interested in the Archimede, but they wouldn't engrave "Fl. 23883" in their titanium case, so Steinhart won in the end...


----------



## ivanlong

I love my Steinhart


----------



## Den71is

Hello everyone!


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Really really nice, I love it... Too bad they only made 40.


----------



## milanzmaj

*STEINHART* *"Nav B-watch stainless steel"*

with new Pugo straps


----------



## djs86

Received this strap a few days ago, its the stock strap on the Apollon and I think it goes great with my Triton 30atm. The sun finally decided to come out so I was able to snap a few pictures. I think the grey suede really makes the dial pop.









































And of course a tribute to my buddy SJL....the metal horns \m/









Hope you enjoy them!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## Bree

Mr Rick said:


>


just recently acquired a vintage military... but the more i look at this... i think i'm going back and getting one as well! i gotta stop visiting WUS...


----------



## fang

Thanks SayWhat! Sorry for the slow response, i have been on holidays. I got the strap from a local watch shop. Cost me $50AUD and the quality isn't that great. It's a generic brand too. I have since ordered a similar colour strap from Kain Heritage. More pics to come when the strap gets here.

Cheers and happy new year!



SayWhat said:


> Wow fang! I didn't intend to register today but I couldn't help it!
> I went through the registration to be able to say "This is epic"  |>
> 
> Where did you get the strap from, it looks gorgeous!
> 
> Can't wait for my Steinhart to arrive, not long now :roll:


----------



## Charlief

My first Steinhart. Just a box shot minutes after receiving it.


----------



## SJL

My Steinhart family portrait.










SJL


----------



## SayWhat

SJL you lucky son of a gun!!!
Out of curiosity how do you keep all of them charged? Do you wind them up daily?


----------



## MiCr0

It appears SJL has married his steinharts


----------



## SJL

SayWhat said:


> SJL you lucky son of a gun!!!
> Out of curiosity how do you keep all of them charged? Do you wind them up daily?


Yes sir, wind them every night.

SJL


----------



## sooner76

Going through this thread made me miss my Legendario. Shouldn't have parted with this one.


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## Riker

Congrats on the new Steinharts guys..... 

Keep the pics coming fella's.


----------



## SJL

Who's up for a Flieger Friday? It's been a while.










SJL


----------



## Tony A.H

AWESOME Pick up Kyle.!

Love this Watch. and do Agree with you. the DLC Finish Takes this Watch to a Higher Level.

enjoy it to the Fullest.


----------



## Tony A.H

Blue is the New Black.
Gorgeous Watch and Pictures.! Welcome to the Forum.

Cheers


----------



## djs86

This shot was taken yesterday but I didn't have a chance to upload it until today. I was hanging out with my good friend LazySteve89 (the man who first introduced me to Steinhart) and while I was taking a pic of my Nav B, he decided to "photo bomb" my picture with his Ocean One Black :-d:-d:-d









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## PKM




----------



## Tony A.H

Great one PKM. !! Love the Sandwich Dial.

Wearing this BEAUTY :-! (Older Picture).


















Cheers
Tony


----------



## Thevenin

A rattrapante touch to the pilot :-d

























Greetings ;-)


----------



## darknight

after looking at so many beautiful pictures here, my turn to show my lastest love.


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## iced cream man

First post...







Nav B on a black 'NATO' double-thick two-piece.


----------



## Tmu^

First post and here we go. Vintage Military on a 'afghan' tan Maratac Zulu.


----------



## Satya

My first and only


----------



## SJL

Love me some Aviation GMT at work.










SJL


----------



## djs86

SJL said:


> Love me some Aviation GMT at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJL


You were absolutely right, dude. It can pull of a very formal look for the office. It's also very unique and bold too, I think. Looks badass!


----------



## djs86

Triton Thursday anyone? :-d


----------



## stilo

My second Steinhart, for now...


----------



## Tony A.H

Nice Watches Genltemen. 

Congrats to all New Comers and Welcome to the Show..


----------



## SJL

djs86 said:


> You were absolutely right, dude. It can pull of a very formal look for the office. It's also very unique and bold too, I think. Looks badass!


Thanks dude.


----------



## dcuthbertson

Hi everyone. Im new to WUS and havent figured out how to post a new question, so i amhaving to piggyback onto this one.
I have been saving for a steinhart for a while now and am almost there. The thing is i am torn between 2. The ocean gmt black and the vintage gmt. I am leaning towards the gmt black, but wondered if anyone out there had either and could offer their views on them.
Many thanks, duncan


----------



## Spinning




----------



## Garde-temps




----------



## Karolewskiej




----------



## 2fast4u

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
have a nıce day ....


----------



## savedbythebell

Ocean 1 GMT White .


----------



## curt941




----------



## omega2011

Newbie here....Aviation Vintage with black strap


----------



## SJL

Love me some JPHstrap on my Aviation GMT. Happy Friday boys.










SJL


----------



## dr3amgawd

Hi all, sharing a photo of my Nav.B LSE. Enjoy  Hmm reaslied its kinda large, how do u resize the image ?


----------



## SJL

Nav B Saturday.










SJL


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Tony A.H

Love the 2nd Shot.
looks Super Nice on the Grey Nato .!


----------



## Tony A.H

Welcome to the Madness. Welcome to Steinhart. 
Great Start. !


----------



## Tony A.H

Great Shot.
WOW. LOVE the Combo.!!

i can see this Picture being used for Advertisement. ;-). 
as they say: PICTURE PERFECT.! :-! so need to be re-sized !


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## captaingreg

Just put a new rubber strap on the Apollon


----------



## jagmichael

Wow! i sure wish I knew about this one!!!


----------



## Riker

Some great pics of your Steinharts fella's..... Keep them coming....;-)


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Monocrom

Nice Military model. I'd have one myself if the water-resistance wasn't so low.


----------



## Heiner

...and change to the new one :-!:


----------



## piumach

Hi folks!
This is my modded Ocean Military Vintage, I've swapped the bezel insert with a ceramic one 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## Tony A.H

hey Vinnie
looks Great on Leather.
Glad you were able to Change the Strap.

wearing this Hand Wind Today and for the Weekend.. such a BEAUTY.









Cheers Steinharters.


----------



## abingdon

Here are couple of my new Nav B II Vintage Ti.


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

Tony A.H said:


> hey Vinnie
> looks Great on Leather.
> Glad you were able to Change the Strap.
> 
> Cheers Steinharters.


Thanks Tony. I liked the original "aged" strap it came on; however, too much of the finish flaked off too quickly for my tastes... I'm still on the fence about leaving the metal bracelet on the b-dial though. My wife thinks it looks better but i'm still unsure.


----------



## Tony A.H

i don't know about Metal Bracelet on a Nav-b .Uhr ?! i Think it looks Best on Leather. Just like the Original.

but again: To each His own. You should wear what YOU Like. ;-)


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski

Just put my Aviation on a Toshi strap...


----------



## Thomashek




----------



## dwaze

Just in from dpd ... better pics will follow


----------



## vanilla.coffee

iPhone 4s pictures


----------



## original_chronokid

Wearing Pepsi bezel today!


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## LH2




----------



## AdamR

I know this is an old post Sebastien, but I was wondering if you could tell me your wrist size? You make that ocean 1 look good! But I suspect your wrist is over 7 1/2 inches?



ciccou said:


> Hello
> 
> My first post , for my Steinhart Ocean One green
> 
> View attachment 501906
> 
> View attachment 501907
> 
> 
> View attachment 501908
> 
> 
> View attachment 501909
> 
> 
> Sebastien


----------



## AdamR

WOW!! Beautiful colors in that second pic!



Ryan Alden said:


> I am sticking with Nav-B Uhr 47mm Chrono, and put my Ocean in the drawer.
> 
> In *Black and White*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Retro look*


----------



## dwaze




----------



## H.Solo




----------



## H.Solo




----------



## Mel'nik

my steinhart military with the black Cracked band .


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## nathanclarinet

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Dumluk

My Triton 30atm...


----------



## b3g8fk3

Got this in the mail today from Germany. YEUH!


----------



## Shawnny

H.Solo said:


>


Dang, no wonder I can't find a good used Steinhart. You have them all. Can you part with one of those?


----------



## H.Solo

Shawnny said:


> Can you part with one of those?


I doubt it... ;-) Every watch in this picture has something special for me...

- TSF Special limited Edition (very hard to get... was involved in the project)
- Nav.B-Uhr black (first Version with PVD-coating - no longer in production)
- Nav.B-Uhr black (very first Edition in a flat case wit "T"-dial - only a very few pieces made)
- Nav.B-Chrono 47mm (Prototype with PVD-Coating - one of two existing pieces!!)
- ASTA Special Limited Edition (impossible to get one of those)
- Nav-B-Chrono II Black DLC (I just love this watch!)
- Nav.B-Chrono II Black PVD (sold out at Steinhart - waited ages to get this one in prime condition...)


----------



## H.Solo

Some more shots of the OMV... Love the combination on the green Nato!


----------



## Tony A.H

Shawnny said:


> Dang, no wonder I can't find a good used Steinhart. You have them all. Can you part with one of those?


:-d :-d :-d
GOOD ONE. !


----------



## Shawnny

H.Solo said:


> I doubt it... ;-) Every watch in this picture has something special for me...
> 
> - TSF Special limited Edition (very hard to get... was involved in the project)
> - Nav.B-Uhr black (first Version with PVD-coating - no longer in production)
> - Nav.B-Uhr black (very first Edition in a flat case wit "T"-dial - only a very few pieces made)
> - Nav.B-Chrono 47mm (Prototype with PVD-Coating - one of two existing pieces!!)
> - ASTA Special Limited Edition (impossible to get one of those)
> - Nav-B-Chrono II Black DLC (I just love this watch!)
> - Nav.B-Chrono II Black PVD (sold out at Steinhart - waited ages to get this one in prime condition...)


OMG, your killin' me! ;-) Can you keep a look out for a used one in your neck of the woods?


----------



## brettinlux

My new Ocean 44.


----------



## djs86

I had a little photo shoot on Monday with the Steinharts in my collection and I finally got the pictures uploaded to my computer today. Here are the pics I hope you enjoy them! :-!

First the Aviation Watch Lounge Edition (AKA SAWLE)

















Next up my Nav B-Uhr

















Ocean One Vintage Red (w/Plexiglas crystal)

















And last but certainly not least, my beloved Triton 30atm

















Hope you enjoyed the pics!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Shawnny

djs86 said:


> I had a little photo shoot on Monday with the Steinharts in my collection and I finally got the pictures uploaded to my computer today. Here are the pics I hope you enjoy them! :-!
> 
> First the Aviation Watch Lounge Edition (AKA SAWLE)
> 
> View attachment 633584
> 
> 
> View attachment 633585


That Nav B looks sad and lonely. I think it needs a new home on my wrist, in sunny So Cal.


----------



## djs86

Shawnny said:


> That Nav B looks sad and lonely. I think it needs a new home on my wrist, in sunny So Cal.


I appreciate the offer, Shawnny but I'm not parting with this piece anytime soon. It is a great piece though and I think it should be a staple in everyone's Steinhart collection.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## gettingstarted

H.Solo said:


>


that vintage is really growing on me (must...get...one...)


----------



## UDIVER

My Ocean 1 GMT....


----------



## curt941

Your nato is on backwards, but good looking watch!



H.Solo said:


>


----------



## Neleus Orpheus

curt941 said:


> Your nato is on backwards, but good looking watch!


Oh dear, I wear my NATO that way too. I'm left handed so I have my watch on my right arm. Putting the strap on the wrong way means the folded bit is on the top of the wrist and out of the way when typing.


----------



## H.Solo

Neleus Orpheus said:


> Oh dear, I wear my NATO that way too. I'm left handed so I have my watch on my right arm. Putting the strap on the wrong way means the folded bit is on the top of the wrist and out of the way when typing.


Exactly! For me thats the "correct" way! ;-)


----------



## Dumluk

My latest acquisition... I feel like I'm wearing an exhibit from the Museum of Modern Art when I wear this.


----------



## forestone

Aviation time!


----------



## Heiner




----------



## snlildude87




----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations.

1st one in the Wild. 





.


----------



## Leopan

My modded ocean black DLC.


----------



## Yves91




----------



## DanielGoh

My first post, and my first Steinhart... a Nav B.. 
apologies for the poor quality


----------



## Redd

This arrived during the week. Very much love at fiirst sight.


----------



## nimbushopper

Running smoothly for almost 6yrs now!


----------



## Thevenin

nimbushopper said:


> Running smoothly for almost 6yrs now!


Now that looks one great vintage to me!!


----------



## Dekra




----------



## Tinus

I just ordered my Nav B Uhr II 44 mm this Monday evening and received in the mail today (Friday). Apart from the stock strap, I ordered an additional Chestnut Vintage strap with it.

































Some wrist shots with a bit of too casual sweater. Fyi, my wrist is approx 19cm, the watch is 44mm, a perfect match!!


----------



## KHaskus

Tinus said:


> I just ordered my Nav B Uhr II 44 mm this Monday evening and received in the mail today (Friday). Apart from the stock strap, I ordered an additional Chestnut Vintage strap with it.


Wow, Just.. Wow... I MUST have that Stein!

-HK-


----------



## spinerek

Black Sea:-!


----------



## dudelove




----------



## SJL

Warmer weather = lighter strap.










SJL


----------



## spiff56747




----------



## MotivatedMonkey

spiff56747 said:


> View attachment 649399


Whats your wrist size? I want to order this exact watch, I'm worried my wrist is to small and I won't like how it wears with a suit everyday..


----------



## Tony A.H

Clean Dial but so Much going on !!. 
No Wonder why i ofter Catch myself Staring at this BEAUTY. 










and the Back is something else .;-)










i LOVE This Watch !.

.


----------



## SJL

Still amazed by the versatility of my Aviation GMT. Looks great with a suit at work or with jeans on the weekend. Whether on a black strap or a brown strap, it always looks great. Still holding the #1 spot.










SJL


----------



## SJL

An updated family photo.










Now that's a handful...










SJL


----------



## pointfiveo

original_chronokid said:


> Wearing Pepsi bezel today!
> 
> View attachment 627295


Looks great! I've been wondering, how many clicks does the bezel have?


----------



## raze

after waiting for 5 months i finally got my hands on the apollon.


----------



## spiff56747

MotivatedMonkey said:


> Whats your wrist size? I want to order this exact watch, I'm worried my wrist is to small and I won't like how it wears with a suit everyday..


We already talked about this in another thread. It fits snugly under a size 34/35 15 1/2 dress shirt sleeve.


----------



## Sloniu

My first and not last


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations Sloniu
Awesome Ticker and GREAT Combo.!!


----------



## SJL

Sloniu said:


> My first and not last


Looking good. What strap is that on?

SJL


----------



## Sloniu

It's steinhart's strap but I don't know what model is it.


----------



## phlabrooy

My beautiful Project X Steinhart Oceans ! Love them ......

Regards,


----------



## TeaKay

Sloniu said:


> My first and not last


I love the look of that strap! Would you happen to have any more pictures of your watch/strap combo?


----------



## Sloniu

TeaKay said:


> I love the look of that strap! Would you happen to have any more pictures of your watch/strap combo?


Here you are:


----------



## hooperman42

nice strap on the ATM - may I ask where you purchased it?


----------



## Nolander




----------



## SJL

hooperman42 said:


> nice strap on the ATM - may I ask where you purchased it?


hooperman42 - not sure if this was directed at me or not, but if it was apologies for the delayed response. It's a Steiny strap. #083. Fantastic strap, one of my favorites. I alternate it between the Triton and the Aviation GMT.

SJL


----------



## Spinning

Good lighting I thought;


----------



## Sloniu

the new purchase


----------



## BWQ

Sloniu said:


> the new purchase


This is such a nice watch.. Congratulations!


----------



## TeaKay

Sloniu said:


> Here you are:


Thanks! Love the aged look, and that cut-out is interesting.

Finally got around to taking some decent daylight pics of mine.








Looking in a mirror...


----------



## Verderer

Hi Gents (and Ladies too if any?), replaced the original strap on my 'Vintage' Flieger for this one, much happier with the combo:


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations.

Awesome Nav-B Chrono.. 
Wear it Well.



.


----------



## Tony A.H

Feeling Blue Today... Happy Blue. 










Cheers

.


----------



## Yves91




----------



## SJL

How 'bout a Flieger Friday boys? It's been a while.










SJL


----------



## djs86

Sounds good to me! :-!









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Riker

Was sporting the LSE on the black Aviation strap in the office on Friday............


----------



## ramboooo

Sorry the bad quality photo


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## ghostryder




----------



## SJL

H.Solo said:


>


Now that looks bad ass dude.

SJL


----------



## peatnick

New O2


----------



## Heiner




----------



## SJL

Heiner said:


> View attachment 671024


Looking good. If it was only a 44mm or a 45mm...


----------



## theenigma

My watch finally arrived. It was worth the wait-- hope you guys enjoy

-LP


----------



## SJL




----------



## babky




----------



## Berrnard

got it today, really like it. all in all 7 days from order to at my door, not bad for coming from Germany IMO.

did have to punch an extra hole for my baby wrists :-d


----------



## STRAU5

Berrnard said:


> got it today, really like it. all in all 7 days from order to at my door, not bad for coming from Germany IMO.
> 
> did have to punch an extra hole for my baby wrists


Same experience. I thought I had a medium sized wrist, but this strap made me feel otherwise. Second to last hole currently and I expect to be on the last once the strap forms to my wrist...


----------



## Shawnny

STRAU5 said:


> Same experience. I thought I had a medium sized wrist, but this strap made me feel otherwise. Second to last hole currently and I expect to be on the last once the strap forms to my wrist...
> 
> View attachment 674210


That's nice! Is that the 47mm 6497 version?


----------



## STRAU5

Shawnny said:


> That's nice! Is that the 47mm 6497 version?


it's actually the 44mm... I have a 7" wrist too, i think it's a nice size


----------



## Redd

Blue Heaven:


----------



## dyrevennen

I'm a long-time lurker, un-lurking to comment on this awesome watch. I like the strap too, not the original as far as I can see? I am considering buying my first Steinhart, and this would be my model of choice. So here comes the often repeated question: what is your wrist size? I'm 7 inches and wonder if the watch would be too big for me....

cheers,



Redd said:


> Blue Heaven:
> 
> View attachment 674748


----------



## Shawnny

dyrevennen said:


> I'm a long-time lurker, un-lurking to comment on this awesome watch. I like the strap too, not the original as far as I can see? I am considering buying my first Steinhart, and this would be my model of choice. So here comes the often repeated question: what is your wrist size? I'm 7 inches and wonder if the watch would be too big for me....
> 
> cheers,


It's only a 44mm, it should look good on you. That strap looks like a pilot strap.


----------



## Thevenin

Greetings,


----------



## Riker

Welcome to all new Steinhart owners & ofcourse g'day to those of you that have had Steinhartitis for a while now. The pics are awesome fella's, keep em' coming.......;-)


----------



## hendry70

My first Steinhart, definitely not my last.


----------



## srupper1

Nav B II Vintage Ti on a Sand Zulu... sex on a wrist.


----------



## Tony A.H

Very Nice One Fellow Bostonian. 


.


----------



## Tony A.H

B-Muster

Does This Watch get any Better than that ?!! 



















but Now it's on an Aviation Strap. :-!



















.


----------



## H.Solo

My latest accquisition


----------



## Andy S.

just trying some different straps on a couple Steinharts (w/ 2 lacos that snuck into the frame also ;-))

.............................


----------



## Knoc

Damn-I'm feeling that black chrono and see it in my collection soon.


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations Michael
Nice dressy Watch. is that an OEM Bracelet ?!

enjoy it.


----------



## Tony A.H

Dang.!
Talking about Eye Candy.!

Nce Line-up there Andy. 



.


----------



## Andy S.

Tony A.H said:


> Dang.!
> Talking about Eye Candy.!
> 
> Nce Line-up there Andy.
> 
> .


Thx Tony....maybe i need 2 extra arms....or 3 much larger straps?? 

.............................


----------



## TheloniousFox

Just got my green Ocean 1 yesterday. Loving it already.


----------



## Tony A.H

Really GREAT looking Tickers.

Love ALL Straps. .what's that One on the Vintage ?!

and BTW. are these these LACOs 42 or 45mm ?

Cheers

.


----------



## Andy S.

Tony A.H said:


> Really GREAT looking Tickers.
> 
> Love ALL Straps. .what's that One on the Vintage ?!
> 
> and BTW. are these these LACOs 42 or 45mm ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> .


Tony that is a special strap laco included as an extra during a recent spring sale, 'Vintage leather' on their site. The lacos are both the 2012 versions of the 45mm case A and B, has the darker grey steel and reworked hand/dial proportions from the 2010 iterations. I think they nailed it with these watches. |> Actually i may have to try that Laco vintage strap on the chrono there....that may be the business.:think:


----------



## Andy S.

....strap switcheroo, chrono doesn't look too bad w/ this strap either. :think:

................


----------



## H.Solo

Tony A.H said:


> Congratulations Michael
> Nice dressy Watch. is that an OEM Bracelet ?!


Thanks Tony,
its completely genuine - an extremely rare Prototype... I'll fix up a detailed presentation later. ;-)


----------



## therion

Just arrived yesterday and needs to be sized first - my new Triton 30ATM on a rubber strap. I don't like the combination though, it looks very dull. I'm thinking about getting a Caitlin 4 from Gunny.


----------



## Tony A.H

Thanks Andy for the Info.

yeah. i Heard about their Special Sales a few Weeks ago. but didn't Recognize it from the Picture on Their Website. 
it's an AWESOME Strap to have. and looks sooooooo Good on the Chrono. :-!  

Cheers



.


----------



## djs86

Wearing this beauty while watching the Capitals/Bruins game since it has a little red in it! :-!









LET'S GO CAPS!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## GDG

One of my Steinharts, a B-Hur II, at office this morning:


----------



## ew03877286

MY ONLY ONE ...New rubber strap coming soon.....


----------



## klvru

Spinning said:


> Good lighting I thought;


Hey just wondering if you polish the bezel yourself or done by Steinhart?


----------



## SJL

Yeah, you know what day it is...










SJL


----------



## djs86

SJL said:


> Yeah, you know what day it is...
> 
> SJL


That is the best shot of a Nav B that I have ever seen. Also I am jealous of that strap.


----------



## Sloniu

one of my two steinharts:


----------



## SJL

djs86 said:


> That is the best shot of a Nav B that I have ever seen. Also I am jealous of that strap.


Thanks brother \m/(*_*)\m/.

I can't remember which strap it is, but I think it's sold out.

SJL


----------



## Sloniu

My favorite watch


----------



## AngryBaconGod




----------



## SJL

Some new Steinhart shoes for my Aviation GMT.























































And another new set of Steiny shoes for my Triton 30 ATM.









































































SJL


----------



## raymansg

A shot of the O2 Blue taken with my Android and effects added.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## damo8604

My first 'real' watch was an OVM with ceramic bezel.









I've just traded it with a WIS who really wanted an OVM. He had an ocean 1 with green bezel which had seen a lot more action than my OVM however I like to have the date on my watch, also I'd just laid my hands on a Speedy date which then became my favourite watch.

And incoming.............


----------



## Garde-temps

Vintagized GMT 1655 style


----------



## djs86

Celebrating my Washington Capitals Game 7 win last night with the Triton 30atm! To those you that are Bruins fans, I gotta say you played one heck of a series.


----------



## RoyalRob

I put the black bezel insert back on the Ocean 1. Gonna wear this for a while. I put he loose green insert on top of the OVR only for the picture b-)


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## Kilovolt

2012 NAV B-Chrono II










2012 Aviation Vintage


----------



## SJL

My favorite strap combo for my AGMT.










SJL


----------



## hooperman42




----------



## lawrence3434

Grate, congratulations


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## H.Solo

_I love "vintage-lume"..._


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## Heiner




----------



## pavel36

Here is my latest one...


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## pavel36

H.Solo said:


>


Considering the number of Steinhart watches you have, sometimes I think you get them for free... Just because you live in the city they are made...


----------



## H.Solo

I wish... ;-)


----------



## Yonni-weaners

Hey all,

I'm new here, just thought i'd share my Nav-B and ocean 1 vintage military.

























YW


----------



## H.Solo

Thank God it's *SUNDAY*!!!! :-!


----------



## Garde-temps




----------



## RoyalRob

OVR1 with replacement bracelet


----------



## superflask

My new (but starting to look vintage) Apollon. Just got this last week and am loving it.

Posted a personal review of it on my blog: Steinhart Apollon : More than meets the eye | Empty Vessel


----------



## snapper531

These are my lovely Steinharts. After having Rolex and then moving to Steinhart. It's Steinhart all the way for me. My lovely green and black bezel Ocean Ones and the good old Triton 100ATM on the new bracelet


----------



## Dan25730

My first Steinhart. Probably not my last.


----------



## BlueViper

My new Grand Prix after its first day on the job....


----------



## ew03877286

my black one with Benarus for hot summer


----------



## rfnv




----------



## spikynbaby

my vintage GMT say "hi" to all


----------



## Tony A.H

some Sweet Brown Dial










Cheers
T


----------



## jarrodhaz




----------



## djs86

Tony A.H said:


> some Sweet Brown Dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> T


Such a beautiful piece, Tony. Plus I love the work you did with the rivets to match the beadblasted case. I also remember how you darkened that strap, and it looks amazing. Wear it well and in good health!

Daniel


----------



## djs86

The Triton 30atm and the Nav B-Chrono II DLC are mine, and the Marine Chronometer II Roman's is my friends (though I do want one someday):-d









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Panama




----------



## H.Solo

sunday's my funday! ;-)


----------



## Tony A.H

:-!
SUPERB Shot Michael. !



.


----------



## Tony A.H

Thank you Daniel.
WOW. GOOD Memory.! 

yeah. i was a Fun Little Project.. 
a Brand New Strap that went from Shiny Rivets and Plain Light Color 









to Dull Rivets and Aged looking Strap 









i also Modified the Buckle a little. (Round off the Sharp corners so it won't look so much like Panerai Style) ;-).









.


----------



## Jonpod

These two...


----------



## Leopan

My Steinhart Ocean Black DLC.


----------



## SJL

Overcast days make for the best pictures.










SJL


----------



## 75adam




----------



## Loganswan

My Nav B with Kain Heritage black sharkskin strap.
Major problem though, I've put the strap on with the support tubes still in and now cant get the strap off at all! Newbie error.
Any advice on this or am I going to have to saw through the strap and tube?
Nightmare..


----------



## francobollo

Loganswan said:


> My Nav B with Kain Heritage black sharkskin strap.
> Major problem though, I've put the strap on with the support tubes still in and now cant get the strap off at all! Newbie error.
> Any advice on this or am I going to have to saw through the strap and tube?
> Nightmare..


Hope this helps:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/removing-strap-tubes-how-681994.html
francobollo


----------



## Loganswan

Thanks for the advice.
Looks like its going to have to be the pliers as the floss hasn't worked. Before I go and snap these spring bars, is there a particular type I should be looking at buying, or will any old 22mm spring bar suffice? 
Thanks again


----------



## francobollo

Loganswan said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> Looks like its going to have to be the pliers as the floss hasn't worked. Before I go and snap these spring bars, is there a particular type I should be looking at buying, or will any old 22mm spring bar suffice?
> Thanks again


Your welcome.
Personally, I would try one more time to release the spring bars using the thinnest blade I could find. An Exacto blade would be a good choice, but BE CAREFUL, as you know they are sharp. 
Also a professional watchmaker might be able to help you out, might even be cheaper than new set of spring bars. 
As for which SB's to use, someone else will have to answer that one for you.
francobollo


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Tony A.H

am i seeing Double ?!

so you very much Loved the Watch and had to have another one ;-) ? 
nonetheless. great looking Black Sea..

congratulations.

.


----------



## cscheibel

RoyalRob said:


> OVR1 with replacement bracelet


Royal Rob...I love the replacement bracelet you have. Where did you get it?


----------



## HJR

Wow! Twice as nice!



kingowatch said:


> My Steinhart Black Sea
> View attachment 717484
> View attachment 717485


----------



## relic

Hi all i got it 1st thing today, its my 1st steinhart and i think its the dogs


----------



## djs86

These sweet new shoes arrived from Strapcode today for my Nav B-Chrono II DLC....1000d Cordura in Military Green with brown stitching :-! Really gives the watch an IWC Top Gun Miramar Chronograph look...don't you think?









































It's hard to resist throwin the metal horns with a piece looking this bad-a$$









And just for the heck of it, I decided to throw in a lume shot!









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Titan II

djs86 said:


> These sweet new shoes arrived from Strapcode today for my Nav B-Chrono II DLC....1000d Cordura in Military Green with brown stitching :-! Really gives the watch an IWC Top Gun Miramar Chronograph look...don't you think?
> 
> View attachment 719021
> 
> 
> View attachment 719023
> 
> 
> View attachment 719024
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


Hello Daniel,

I've been looking for a similar strap for my Nav. B DLC.

A quick question...In the photos there is 2 shades of green. Is the true colour closer to the darker green of the lighter green?

Thanks...looks great btw.

T2


----------



## ice_man

Was gone for a few months since I had to migrate. Been busy as hell.

This shot looks perfect Tony!!! Made me miss seeing beautiful watches!!! Hopefully I'll be back on my watch fever soon.. 



Tony A.H said:


> some Sweet Brown Dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> T


----------



## ice_man

Wow I missed this post. Haven't been on here for awhile. I would love to hear or see how you made the rivets look like that Tony.

cheers 



Tony A.H said:


> Thank you Daniel.
> WOW. GOOD Memory.!
> 
> yeah. i was a Fun Little Project..
> a Brand New Strap that went from Shiny Rivets and Plain Light Color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Dull Rivets and Aged looking Strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also Modified the Buckle a little. (Round off the Sharp corners so it won't look so much like Panerai Style) ;-).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## ice_man

This looks wicked!!!



75adam said:


> View attachment 715691


----------



## ice_man

OMG. Drooling non stop here...

Those straps looks mighty fine and looks pretty soft. Can I ask what's the strap on your Steiny Vintage Chrono?

cheers 



Andy S. said:


> Thx Tony....maybe i need 2 extra arms....or 3 much larger straps??
> 
> .............................
> View attachment 679833


----------



## ice_man

My jaw dropped... beautiful TSF piece...



Thevenin said:


> Greetings,


----------



## Neleus Orpheus

I've had my O2 on the original leather and an Isofrane. I liked it on these, but it wasn't "right". I put it on an olive NATO today. It feels like it has found it's strap


----------



## Neleus Orpheus

H.Solo said:


> _I love "vintage-lume"..._


Oh man I so want a white faced Ocean GMT. Was it a one off limited edition, or is there a chance this will be available again at some point?


----------



## H.Solo

The "Pan-Am" was a limited edition for a durch forum but there's still this one:

Aramar


----------



## H.Solo




----------



## Tony A.H

ice_man said:


> Was gone for a few months since I had to migrate. Been busy as hell.
> 
> This shot looks perfect Tony!!! Made me miss seeing beautiful watches!!! Hopefully I'll be back on my watch fever soon..


my Goodness. Hope All is Well with you.

i missed you around here. and missed your Great Pictures.
but Busy is GOOD. .wish you the Best of Luck in your NEW Place :-!.

it took me a while to Find this Old Thread. but here it is:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/little-strap-tranformation-494724.html
Hope that Answers your Questions.

Cheers and don't Disappear again.! :-d

.


----------



## ice_man

i'd very much liked to have owned one of these. Beautiful and clean looking piece. 



Heiner said:


> View attachment 716448


----------



## 75adam

_...and again my Nav-B 47mm..._


----------



## djs86

Ocean One Vintage Red on Bond Nato today









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## davetag79

OVM on Kain Heritage.


----------



## watcholic

Very happy with my first Steinhart (OVM). It's also very photogenic. Second Steinhart is already incoming. Can't wait!










Wrist shot:


----------



## SJL

Happy Friday Gents and Happy June.










SJL


----------



## relic

OMV on British saddle leather


----------



## AsSyRiAn

Here are my 3 Steinhart's.

Soon there will be way better pictures. So consider this an appetizer.


----------



## therion

My brand new Beobachtung Uhr on an unexpected strap


----------



## relic

iv been treating it


----------



## janhelsinki




----------



## SJL

SJL


----------



## kwiteaboy

This arrived yesterday:









Leather straps in a DC summer aren't a good idea, so I threw it on a canvas strap. It's comfortable and looks good, but I'm still getting used to wearing a non-diver. I'm not certain I'm a pilot guy or a chrono guy, so we'll see if this one sticks around.


----------



## Lexi

No longer in my possession...


----------



## SJL

Happy weekend guys. Looks to be a nice one.










SJL


----------



## Lexi

Another Steini clock that has left me, It was unfortunately a little too big :-( otherwise beyond any doubt :-!.


----------



## SteveD

therion said:


> My brand new Beobachtung Uhr on an unexpected strap


Were you expecting the dark brown strap? I also have the same problem.


----------



## Dangermouse

My Nav B chrono II on leather, looking for a tan strap and stainless triton bracelet next for it.


----------



## djs86

Wearing my Triton 30ATM today on Panatime Locohorse grey strap.









Happy National Bourbon Day to my friends and fellow bourbon drinkers in the US

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## superflask

I just installed a Crown & Buckle Chevlon strap to my Apollon. Awesome comfort and fit.


----------



## djs86

I have not had a "Flieger Friday" in a while since I've been enjoying my Nav B-Chrono II DLC so much, so I felt it was time to bring out the Big Brother of my collection. Currently on a leather conditioner darkened Mocca old vintage strap which gives it a nice, distressed look when bent. I shot the pic at the perfect time too because the hour and minute hands look like a propeller :-d









Have a great weekend, everyone!
Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Thevenin

Steel morning...










...DLC afternoon b-)










Cheers ;-) |>


----------



## djarchow

Dangermouse,

Great picture. I am getting ready to purchase and this one is at the top of my list. Did you get yours recently as I was wondering if the current ones shipping were coming with dark buffalo strap and the diamond crown (like the on the DLC).

Regards,

Dennis


----------



## vsound

Just got my first Steinhart. Here is my Ocean Vintage Military on a Corvus Admiralty Grey Nato. Loving this watch!


----------



## Riker

Awesome watches, great pics..... Keep them coming fella's....;-)


----------



## AsSyRiAn

Here are my 4 Steinhart's with their respective straps......the olive zulu gets around :roll:


----------



## a tired smile

vsound said:


> Just got my first Steinhart. Here is my Ocean Vintage Military on a Corvus Admiralty Grey Nato. Loving this watch!
> 
> View attachment 740583


My Steinhart OVM came in yesterday too!


----------



## adzman808

My O1Bc says hi from the UK


----------



## therion

My flieger on a regular and on a vintage black cracked strap. Thanks again Herr Gunter, you've really made my purchase the best online purchase ever!:-!


----------



## vsound

Another shot of the Ocean Vintage Military on a brown Maratac nato.


----------



## ice_man

Sun about to set...









Tapatalk.


----------



## KyleA

Can't wait for the new LSE Chrono to get here...


----------



## OinkieE

My Nav B Checking In :-d









With my friend O2 Blue:-!


----------



## djs86

I know I've posted this before but it's highly unlikely I'll get a better picture of the watch than this one: Nav B-Chrono II DLC on Panatime Bomber Vintage strap









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Tony A.H

Very Nice
some Early & Rare Birds you got there. . i like the 1st Steinhart Logo Design .


.


----------



## JanRemi

Took my Triton on a trip to Turkey, good times and timing 







Had it on an Ocean7-bracelet, good for wearing in and out of water.


----------



## Tony A.H

Wearing the Muster today

Gorgeous Front & Back.



















.


----------



## Leonine

What is that chrono with the green strap at the top of your hand? I imagine discontinued.


----------



## AsSyRiAn

Thanks Tony, I definitely agree with liking the older "S" design more. I have dubbed them the "Funny S Steinharts" and at times it seems that those are the only ones I want....

Leonine - that is the Mach 1 Chrono and yes unfortunately it has been discontinued for a long time.


----------



## AsSyRiAn

That movement is gorgeous Tony.


----------



## djs86

Going back to where it all began....my first Steinhart: Ocean One Vintage Red w/acrylic crystal









Cheers
Daniel


----------



## KyleA

SHE IS HERE!!  Yes, it IS a woman! and a fine one at THAT! 

Steinhart LSE Chrono!


----------



## harryk387

Just came in today. this watch has been on my wish list forever, and i finally have it in my hands and its absolutely gorgeous.
didnt know that it was going to come with an extra strap. the extra one gives it a more rugged look while the one already attached is more classed/dressed up


----------



## Yttrium

Just can't take my eye off her :-d.....


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations on your Marine Chronometer. you went off to a GREAT Start :-! .!
it does Feel Great to Finally have it on your Wrist  .

enjoy it in good health.

.


----------



## relic




----------



## Garde-temps

Yttrium said:


> Just can't take my eye off her :-d.....
> 
> Same for me ;-)


----------



## Bauuer

I also have received my OVM! Stunning watch! if you have the oppurtunity give it a shot on a dark blue nato, really brings out the blue hue of the sapphire crystal against the black dial. It almost makes the dial look blue-tinted in the right angle/light, looks awesome! Not the best of photos but I hope you enjoy anyway! 







Edit: Changed the picture


----------



## Jazzbass251

I love my OVM, here are some of the bands I have been using with it. Although I just put it back on bracelet.


----------



## Riker

Steinhart LSE Chronograph No.70/99 (70 is my birth year) arrives in a cold but sunny Sydney....

Apologies for the average quality pics fella's.......

Whipped up this brown Emu leather strap for the LSE chrono....


----------



## Garde-temps

Riker said:


> Steinhart LSE Chronograph No.70/99 (70 is my birth year) arrives in a cold but sunny Sydney....
> 
> Apologies for the average quality pics fella's.......


Nice watch and "matching number"! ;-)


----------



## stryker58

Yttrium said:


> Just can't take my eye off her :-d.....
> 
> View attachment 749976


Might I ask what size wrist this is on...I might be tempted to give this one a try.


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Yttrium

stryker58 said:


> Might I ask what size wrist this is on...I might be tempted to give this one a try.


My wrist size is about 6.75". My colleague comment that the watch look a bit small on my wrist...most probably because i usually wear 45mm watch.


----------



## OinkieE

My beloved Nav B


----------



## benbarren

glad my LSE chrono #4 landed same day as Staib satin monster mesh 4.8mm from Walt at Lonestarwatches.com - Cant keep this watch off except for pics to show of the 4.8mm German mesh which nicely peeks out #4....


----------



## a tired smile

Lots of OVM's coming in!


----------



## benbarren

Thought i'd throw in a fun LSE chrono #4 on staib satin monster mesh using a filtered pic. hasn't come off my wrist other than sleep so far. was worried the mesh might be too thick at 4.8mm but it looks absolutely the right size. awesome clasp and perfect in satin so glad i searched around to find the best affordable quality satin mesh (and under $200 just at LoneStarWatches.com)


----------



## walikard

Lot of OVM around...so I'll post mine, OVR instead


----------



## Thomashek

My favorite Steinhart Triton 30atm b-)


----------



## eXis10z

Love how the black textile strap give the aviation a tactical feel..


----------



## relic

My OVM on vintage saddle leather and with vintage hardware


----------



## HanTheMan

In my car pretending to be a pilot ;-)


----------



## Lenny0264

Here are my two.


----------



## np7

Just got a new strap for my O1VM... blue Zulu!


----------



## Heiner




----------



## djs86

Heiner said:


> View attachment 756634


HOLY SMOKES! Is that the new OEM bracelet for the Ocean 2?!? It looks amazing! Congrats, Heiner!


----------



## HJR

WOW!!! That looks great! Cannot wait unitl the come out with a GMT version. So nice!



Heiner said:


> View attachment 756634


----------



## stryker58

np7 said:


> Just got a new strap for my O1VM... blue Zulu!


I think this and the OVM are my favourites from Steinhart....may I ask your wrist size?


----------



## JanRemi

Triton says "Hi!" from a Norwegian fjord


----------



## eenick

Here's mine! Just freshly purchased a week ago.


----------



## eXis10z

My year old Triton. Kind of neglected it for more than half a year cause i didn't like the stock strap and couldn't find a nice combi from the brown leather straps I had. But I think it looks good with the textile strap i swiped off my Aviation vintage. I am contemplating getting a black croc to dress it up. What do u guys think?


----------



## Tony A.H

this Watch is Too Good to be Neglected !!
i think it looks GREAT with the Textile.. never seen anything like it before. is it Real Fabric or Nylon ?

Cheers


----------



## Tony A.H

Awesome Shot JanRemi.

i'm Wearing a Grey Dial on a Grey Day in Boston
]









a Better Shot of this Gorgeous Marine Chronograph
]









Cheers
Tony


----------



## Tony A.H

oh Jaaaaaaaaames.!!!!!!!!
Congratulations :-!. 

didn't know this Beauty was coming to Sydney for ya .!  
i'm happy you were able to score one. wear it in good health..

Tony


----------



## pepcr1

Here's my first Steinhart


----------



## Homme

My first Steinhart...'Black Sea' GMT


----------



## kwiteaboy

Love this watch, but itching to get it on its bracelet!


----------



## djs86

STEALTH MODE: ACTIVATED! Steinhart Aviation Watch Lounge Edition (SAWLE) #224/333 on 24mm Maratac Elite Composite Strap w/black stitching. Really gives the watch a tactical look. Only downside is trying to squeeze the lug bars through the strap, its a really tight fit. Please excuse the poor picture quality of my Droid (I'm waiting to receive my Samsung Galaxy S III)









































Hope you like the pictures 
Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## SJL

djs86 said:


> STEALTH MODE: ACTIVATED! Steinhart Aviation Watch Lounge Edition (SAWLE) #224/333 on 24mm Maratac Elite Composite Strap w/black stitching. Really gives the watch a tactical look. Only downside is trying to squeeze the lug bars through the strap, its a really tight fit. Please excuse the poor picture quality of my Droid (I'm waiting to receive my Samsung Galaxy S III)
> 
> View attachment 765290
> 
> 
> View attachment 765291
> 
> 
> View attachment 765293
> 
> 
> View attachment 765294
> 
> 
> View attachment 765295
> 
> 
> Hope you like the pictures
> Cheers,
> Daniel


There it is. That combo's the tits dude. Nice work.

SJL


----------



## eXis10z

Tony A.H said:


> this Watch is Too Good to be Neglected !!
> i think it looks GREAT with the Textile.. never seen anything like it before. is it Real Fabric or Nylon ?
> 
> Cheers


Thank you! I don't think it's real nylon, looks to be some sort of composite.


----------



## eXis10z

this makes it the second steinhart i bought in a month..damn i'm going crazy..


----------



## Birchgrove

My first Steinhart, certainly not the last since i have another one in the mail, and im eying the Apollon Chrono. Pic taken two days ago.


----------



## frenco

my new gmt:


----------



## mzurla

Just got this Aviation GMT the other day. First Steinhart as well as first >$200 watch, really enjoying it so far


----------



## eXis10z

Hello Germany!


----------



## Yttrium

Triton 100 DLC on Friday...


----------



## DavidB1191

My Ocean Vintage GMT white dial













And my new Proteus with black and stainless bezel














Got my eye on the Ocean 44 GMT now 
Dave


----------



## Yttrium

Monday Orange...


----------



## benbarren

been wearing my LSE Chrono so much i thought id throw a jurgens germany bund on my nab b chrono ii ss it fits mm perfect!!! enjoying it! under $40 thought it an awesome deal too! seems perfect for a 44mm watch & leather feels like it will age well..
https://www.jurgensgermany.com/vmar...&category_id=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1


----------



## senna89wc12

My new Nav-B-Uhr 44mm auto. Love it!


----------



## Riker

The LSE crew sittin' around.........










Whipped up a couple of Emu leg leather straps for them & combined them with the 22mm Steinhart deployants. Awesome...


----------



## Coern

Wow! That's a gorgeous strap!


----------



## Tony A.H

a Whole Page Full of New Acquisitions !.
Congratulations to you All.


----------



## Tony A.H

James .
i should Call you the Strap Ambassador from Now on .
WOW. Very Well Done Job :-!. and a Great Choice on the Hide & Color = Perfect Combo.. 

there's No Better Feeling than Wearing your Own Straps ! (and you know that Well).
enjoy the Heck out of Them.


----------



## Garde-temps

Vintagized Steinhart GMT. Pic with MoreLomo app.


----------



## Pjerome

This watch is REDICKALUS ... I have no desire to wear any other of my watches...and I haven't even gotten to the 2nd Bezel and strap yet.I'm so shook up I repeated the pictures. Sorry ! )








































[/IMG]


----------



## skeleton822

From Singapore - my 1st Steinhart piece after waiting for almost a month...Nav B II B-Type!!!


----------



## slavun

LSE 44/99


----------



## SJL

Happy Friday Gents. Wear those Steinys well today.










SJL


----------



## Vorst8

Steinhart triton 30 dual time:


----------



## Riker

Great pics of great watches.... Keep em coming fella's...

Thanks Tony...


----------



## JFLUX13

My Steinharts so far, soon to be joined by a brand new Le Mans GT Automatic (shipped from Steinhart's today, with an ETA next Thursday!)
Should I say I love them all? ;-)


----------



## benbarren

So the Staib 4.8mm monster satin mesh which i absolutely love on the LSE chrono is currently on the bench to use a football parlance while i wait for a Stowa prodiver carbon dial to arrive as Peter from Gunnystraps' Bund arrived made for the LSE chrono 47mm in a Le Cuir Noir Craque and Chameleon leather combination which works as in effect a distressed grey. Looks a treat. Is super light (compared to mesh) and feels a million bucks  This watch brings out the best in a diverse range of straps


----------



## JFLUX13

For the fist time since I received my Proteus, I decided to try on the silver bezel for a change. Nice! Gives a completely different watch...


----------



## Birchgrove

My two Steinhart´s as i wear them now.

Ocean One Vintage GMT White









Ocean One on a very nice vanilla scented Bonetto rubber


----------



## RoyalRob

3 Oceans on West-Vleteren Belgian Trappist Ale's blond, 8 and 12.


----------



## senna89wc12

Still the same watch and have been wearing ever since I got it a week ago. The Nav B rocks!


----------



## epezikpajoow

My collection in random order..........










































I am now awaiting a Triton 100ATM................

Eric


----------



## watch_hor

Nav B II on just acquired Steinhart 22/18 pilot strap with deployment


----------



## H.Solo

Marine Timers...


----------



## epezikpajoow

Delivered this morning........










Have a great weekend!

Eric


----------



## Pjerome

I changed up a little and bought these two B&RBands for my Apollon...I love the watch and the straps are great for it. 24mm at the lug but 33mm wide to 24mm at the buckle.They fit perfectly.


----------



## dr3amgawd

Took my pics of the Grand Prix


----------



## kidmanu

After 1 month for waiting. OVR has arrived. Very impressive, this one is high quanlily timepiece made. )))


----------



## JFLUX13

Out for some soaring action today. So that's what I'm bringing along aboard the glider...
I love my number 83! ;-)


----------



## DeepThought

My Ocean 1 GMT White


----------



## Tony A.H

Time to Fly Today with This Beauty .

]









]









Cheers


----------



## epezikpajoow

Since yesterday.......










Eric


----------



## AsSyRiAn

How beautiful is that and perfectly fitting with your signature.


----------



## James_




----------



## benbarren

Have been alternating between 4.8mm satin Stain monster mesh (bought at Lonestar Watches via Walt) and a Bund Gunnystrap (using Le Cuir Noir Craque and Chameleon leather contrast) - Love them both, the Mesh is stunning and skewed formal and wears perfect to watch the key being to get satin mesh not polished. The Gunnystrap bund is amazing too which phone pic doesnt show contrast in denim and match to watch. I recently turned/reversed the bund so instead of the charcoal coloured bund it's displaying olive/khaki colour. I'll prob switch back to the charcoal bund side but like mixing it up. 

The only complication I've had which might be useful for people to know is I had a clicking noise when using the bund strap esp when pressure is exerted on watch or the bracelet being touched/done up etc - It seemed to be coming from the lug bar so I googled the 'clicking' 'lug bar' 'steinhart' and i found that 1 other person had had this issue a few years ago with a Steinhart and they installed 2.5mm lug bars for 22mm Steinhart - so they had same entry size lug point but were thicker where the strap was held (if that makes sense) 

I bought a 10 pack of spring bars "Fat Boys" $4.99 they cost (tho I paid more for fedex to australia, came in under a week: seller name is PstrapUSA 99.5% feedback on nearly 7k transactions) - took the mesh bracelet off, took out the thinner original spring bars, clipped in the new 'fat boys' and gunny strap bund and HALLELUJAH! NO MORE CLICKING, touch wood, i hope so ))) The reversed bund is on till i reverse it back, put the mesh on, or the honey gator from Jeanna at Stone Creek Straps.

So back to the LSE chrono which is great in sun looking at dial.. just a pity my Nav B Chrono ii SS i got a month before isnt getting much wrist time!


----------



## Sloniu




----------



## Jazzbass251

phalanx strap from crown and buckle.


----------



## benbarren

so my Isofrane 22mm orange RS rubber strap arrived today which is a backup swimming strap for the Stowa Prodiver carbon dial i have coming in a fortnight.. but couldnt resist in interim throwing on the LSE chrono even tho it doesnt match, it feels great on tho now ill have to order the black one aaagh not cheap vanilla scented rubber but as good as breitling quality


----------



## Shayne438

I am sticking with Nav-B Uhr 47mm Chrono, and put my Ocean in the drawer.


----------



## Sloniu




----------



## benbarren

So got my watchmaker (and from his advice- do not try this at home unless trained) to take the SS bracelet off my Nav B Chrono ii SS so I could put on the Isofrane RS Orange 22mm which i had for an incoming Stowa Prodiver carbon black bezel combo.. anyway the 44mm nav b ii chrono wasnt getting wear because of the LSE chrono and Staib satin monster mesh so this rubber orange combo black dial is a really nice different option. Wears mega comfy impressed by Isofrane if the vanilla is a bit overpowering scentwise. Killer product tho. Want the black strap now.


----------



## Tony A.H

missed my Marine AZZURRO

]

Object may look Larger than it Appears 



Cheers


----------



## senna89wc12

It's too hot to wear leather strap now and I am out of 22mm strap at the moment. Looking forward to a nato strap I bought for the Nav B.


----------



## superflask

I usually wear the bronze bezel, but I decided to give the black bezel a chance on the Apollon today, along with a black Rios strap.


----------



## timetokill




----------



## senna89wc12

Got three new straps for the Nav B today.

First, an OEM Steinhart vintage Marone strap. I think this strap is limited supplied. Very soft and comfortable and it's much better than the chocolate strap that comes with the watch Originally. However, it's summer so it will be stored to avoid heat and sweat.
















Second, a Megastrap vintage pilot buffalo strap. This looks quite similar to the Steinhart Marone strap. However, it is even softer. I think I like the Steinhart strap a bit better.









Finally, a Steinhart OEM black nato strap. This will be used in the summer.


----------



## TGD3123

Finally got around to taking some pictures of all three..
Limited Gold Edition w/ Brown Gator Strap _(strap by WatchAcc)_
Limited Silver Edition w/ Black Gator Strap _(strap by WatchAcc)_
Vintage Titanium w/ Custom 'Aged' Brown Calf Strap


----------



## Tony A.H

Awesome Trio and Great Pictures.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

I love that Vintage Nav B


----------



## EDT3

These two just arrived today. That's four Steinharts now and all of them are great!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Well, here she is, My brand-new 1-day old Steinhart Ocean One Black. I must say, she is quite a beauty 

These are some photos that I took of it around my house and my backyard on a sunny late summer evening...

First, the packaging: The outside white box is stunning, and when you open it up and reveal the beautiful leather box under the wrapping paper within, you feel as if real care and craftsmanship went into this wonderfully wrapped package from Germany and Switzerland. The Steinhart logo is also quite striking.









 By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]









 By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

Now the first must-have wrist shot in the sun b-)









 By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

Some shots of it around the backyard...









 By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]









 By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]









 By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]









 By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]









 By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

I think this following one really shows off the detail nicely :-!









 By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

This next one looks like i'm on an underwater adventure searching for rare seashells...but i'm not...:think:









 By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]









 By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

Ocean themed for an Ocean themed watch! :-d









 By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

Lume shot! ;-) (This one was taken after normal exposure to the sun during the photoshoot).









 By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

And this next one was taken after approximately 10 minutes of controlled concentration in sunlight (Leaving it out on the picnic table for about 10 mins then standing in my closet). 









 By alphawolf777 at 2012-08-23[/IMG]

Well, that's all of them. I still have one more to come but I have to wait for night time to take it ;-)

I am in love with this watch!


----------



## AsSyRiAn

The newest member.


----------



## Thomashek

On my wirst today


----------



## superflask

Decided to let my motorbike wear my Apollon today


----------



## Luke_L

Quick shot of my first Steinhart (sorry for poor photo), I received it a week or so ago. A Nav. B-Uhr II vintage Ti, I'm very pleased with it. First time I've spent a large amount (for me) on a watch. Brought it as a present to myself for finally leaving education and going in to the real world of work. Think I may have gotten the bug as I've just put a pre-odered on a Lum-Tec M53. 
*







*


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations. 
a very Nice Gift to yourself to Celebrate Life , Success ,and a Real Job in a Real World.. 
Well Deserved .

enjoy it.


----------



## H.Solo

Got this black beauty today...


----------



## antonio-titanium




----------



## acutcliffe

Hi All

After finally going from lurker to contributor, it is only fair I start to share some of my collection. Iphone pictures so not the best but here are two of my current favourites...

Class, style, quality and price...all the reasons why I love Steinhart and beautifully represented in these two bad boys..


----------



## E30Kid

I got my O1VR today. I'm pretty excited to say the least. I don't own a DSLR.


----------



## Tony A.H

i'm in Love
]


----------



## djs86

My babies!









#6 and #7 are going to be the Marine Chronometer II Roman and the Aviation GMT. The former will likely be acquired before the year is out (around Christmas time) as long as Steinhart keeps using the current decorated 6498 movements.

Happy Friday and have a great weekend, everyone!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## mattyboy

acutcliffe said:


> Hi All
> 
> After finally going from lurker to contributor, it is only fair I start to share some of my collection. Iphone pictures so not the best but here are two of my current favourites...
> 
> Class, style, quality and price...all the reasons why I love Steinhart and beautifully represented in these two bad boys..
> 
> View attachment 805923
> View attachment 805924


Audi a4 or a6 ?


----------



## superflask

Nav-B Chrono II with black Hadley Roma Cordura strap.


----------



## djs86

Some nice, cooler, early fall weather has hit the DC Metro area so out come my leather straps: Nav B Chrono II DLC on Panatime Bomber Vintage Leather (my FAVORITE strap for this watch)









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## swiss_movement




----------



## benbarren

Here's the latest straps I've been wearing on my LSE chrono and also the Nav B Chrono II which i've given the SS bracelet a breather (orange isofrane RS on it gets more wear as a sporty option while LSE chrono has a Stone Creek tan gator on it with Steinhart clasp combo which im loving) Staib satin monster mesh 4.8mm and Charcoal with olive flip side Gunny Bund strap also in regular rotation... plus a black isofrane RS... (RS buckle is fantastic and last month they offer you free upgrade to it from the entry level isofrane which has brand stamping which is less preferable if u ask me) Anyway some strap pics of Steinhart Nav B Chrono - LSE & V2.


----------



## Thevenin

Greetings,


----------



## Sailhead

howdy


----------



## superflask

Nav B Chrono II on Crown and Buckle charcoal black strap with matching light brown stitching. Goes really well with the dial numbers.


----------



## aiken74

I got my first Steinhart "Nav.B-Uhr II vintage Titan" Fliegeruhren. Titanium casing, mat black dial, egg shell color arabic markers & running on Eta 2824-2 movt. Watch is match with handmade light brown with blue stitch strap & swap with Steinhart Titanium screwed buckle...







IMHO it look nice...


























Thks for viewing...


----------



## djs86

superflask said:


> Nav B Chrono II on Crown and Buckle charcoal black strap with matching light brown stitching. Goes really well with the dial numbers.
> 
> View attachment 822484


Excellent picture, Superflask. Thank you for posting it. I have been looking for a black strap with cream/light brown stitching to match the dial on mine and I think I found my solution. Wear it well and in good health!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## superflask

You're welcome, Daniel


----------



## primerak

What size is your wrist the watch looks too big for you?



aiken74 said:


> I got my first Steinhart "Nav.B-Uhr II vintage Titan" Fliegeruhren. Titanium casing, mat black dial, egg shell color arabic markers & running on Eta 2824-2 movt. Watch is match with handmade light brown with blue stitch strap & swap with Steinhart Titanium screwed buckle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO it look nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thks for viewing...


----------



## Birchgrove

primerak said:


> What size is your wrist the watch looks too big for you?


Uhm, i don´t think it looks too big, not at all. It looks just fine, and it´s an awesome watch.


----------



## Thevenin

@TimeCrafters - NYC 










Greetings,


----------



## Riker

Off with the Brown Emu & on with the Tan....


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Thevenin




----------



## gigel113

and a more "artistic" pic


----------



## Riker

Been a little quiet here the last few days so a quick LSE shoot at the office. Both came with me on Monday to the office, one on each wrist & some of the looks were priceless.... Loved it...:-d:-d

LSE chrono on tan Emu...









LSE on black Emu...


----------



## Tony A.H

Riker said:


> Both came with me on Monday to the office, one on each wrist & some of the looks were priceless.... Loved it...:-d:-d


LOL. Good one James .

missed this Delicious Chocolate Chrono.
time to give it some Love.









Cheers


----------



## Irishjon

My very first Steinhart arrived a few days! So so happy with this amazing watch!


----------



## SJL

Nice crisp Sunday morning. The arrival of fall means the return of the leather straps for my Triton.









SJL


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Here's my newest acquisition! 
The pic don't do it justice, though it did get an almost animated effect..!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Rockin' my OVM on my camouflage Phoenix NATO today. b-)








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## vsound

Another better shot of the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military on an Admiralty Grey nato from Corvus. The quality of the band isn't great, but you can't really beat the color in my opinion. This is my go-to combination since it looks great with anything.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

vsound said:


> Another better shot of the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military on an Admiralty Grey nato from Corvus. The quality of the band isn't great, but you can't really beat the color in my opinion. This is my go-to combination since it looks great with anything.


My gray one came as a defect. The keeper is too short to fit across the bottom of the watch so that it wears crooked on the wrist and very awkward. Mine is also really stiff and I suspect that the gray die they use deforms the nylon excessively. However, I have all of them, and my black one, camouflage one, and olive drab one are excellent and are really high quality. Besides Phoenix is the real deal NATO strap, they've been made in England since the early Cold War and are still issued to British military today. I like the fact that they're thin and comfortable because I hate stiff nylon straps.


----------



## vsound

AlphaWolf777 said:


> My gray one came as a defect. The keeper is too short to fit across the bottom of the watch so that it wears crooked on the wrist and very awkward. Mine is also really stiff and I suspect that the gray die they use deforms the nylon excessively. However, I have all of them, and my black one, camouflage one, and olive drab one are excellent and are really high quality. Besides Phoenix is the real deal NATO strap, they've been made in England since the early Cold War and are still issued to British military today. I like the fact that they're thin and comfortable because I hate stiff nylon straps.


My issue with the strap from Corvus is that, like many cheap nato bands, its holes stretch over time, leading to fraying. The other issue is that I, too, find it to be more stiff than my other natos. Where I fold it, there is a permanent crease. You are probably dead on about the dye causing that.

Neither of these things really matter when looking at the watch, but I hoped for more since this is the British military issued strap, as you pointed out.

Still looks great, though.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

vsound said:


> My issue with the strap from Corvus is that, like many cheap nato bands, its holes stretch over time, leading to fraying. The other issue is that I, too, find it to be more stiff than my other natos. Where I fold it, there is a permanent crease. You are probably dead on about the dye causing that.
> 
> Neither of these things really matter when looking at the watch, but I hoped for more since this is the British military issued strap, as you pointed out.
> 
> Still looks great, though.


My camouflage one is actually super flexible and and loose though. It's my favorite out of all of mine. I really think is does just have to do with the die. I've tried NATOs from other brands and they were even worse with the amount of fraying and the nylon quality was horrible. Or, they were way too rough on the skin to the point of discomfort. My thinking is, i'll wear my Phoenix NATOs for as long as possible, and if they ever need to be replaced i'll just buy more. If they ever go out of stock i'll just go back to SS bracelet.


----------



## AsSyRiAn

Still in desperate need of the OEM bracelet but the brown leather is a close second.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

AsSyRiAn said:


> Still in desperate need of the OEM bracelet but the brown leather is a close second.


That piece looks good; and I mean _*really good! *_:-!


----------



## Riker

Yes, Steinharts original chronograph the Mach1 Black. Long discontinued & never again to be released.



AlphaWolf777 said:


> That piece looks good; and I mean _*really good! *_:-!


Awesome pics guys, keep them coming.....;-)


----------



## AsSyRiAn

Thanks Alpha! Pictures don't do it any justice. You should see how the setting sunlight hits the mother of pearl sub dials. It is absolutely stunning! Even the lowest light reflects on the pearl sometimes making it seem like they glow!



Riker said:


> Yes, Steinharts original chronograph the Mach1 Black. Long discontinued & never again to be released.
> 
> Awesome pics guys, keep them coming.....;-)


There is the original chronograph even before the Mach 1 and my first ever grail watch...









the World Traveler!


----------



## Riker

Very true.... I should have been more specific, the Mach1's were Steinharts first mechanical mov't chronographs. The WT was a Quartz......

The WT still looks great though AsSyRiAn & I bet keeps good time....;-)



AsSyRiAn said:


> There is the original chronograph even before the Mach 1 and my first ever grail watch...
> 
> the World Traveler!


----------



## Tony A.H

AsSyRiAn said:


> Still in desperate need of the OEM bracelet but the brown leather is a close second.


you mean a Metal Bracelet ??
i don't know about that . but that Brown look sooooo Good !! makes a GREAT Combo :-!.

You've got a Rare Beautiful Bird. didn't know the Subdials are Mother of Pearl.! Very Nice.


----------



## AsSyRiAn

Riker, it keeps GREAT time lol.. just needed a reason to show the WT!



Tony A.H said:


> you mean a Metal Bracelet ??
> i don't know about that . but that Brown look sooooo Good !! makes a GREAT Combo :-!.
> 
> You've got a Rare Beautiful Bird. didn't know the Subdials are Mother of Pearl.! Very Nice.


Yes Tony the mother of pearl is a great touch! The SS bracelet is a must on this watch. The whole overall demeanor of the watch is complete BUSINESS. The weight, the way the chronograph movement feels and moves. It is a heavy duty watch that has one job and that is to keep time. It needs to be on the SS lol.

I almost considered selling the watch because I don't have the SS bracelet..... almost lol


----------



## Jazzbass251

. Love the OVM


----------



## vsound

Panatime leather nato in cork finish on my Ocean Vintage Military. Just in time for Fall.


----------



## djs86

Steinhart Timepieces Play Date (the Nav-Bs are mine and the Marine Chronometer II Roman is my boy's although one of these will be under my tree come Christmas morning)









He's cheering me up after my Washington Nationals were eliminated from the MLB post season last night :-(

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## funkey

Hi all, couple of quick photos of my Apollon Chrono wearing its Bronze bezel and on a nice Crown & Buckle Chevlon strap.
Haven't posted any photos before so I hope these work OK.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

funkey said:


> Hi all, couple of quick photos of my Apollon Chrono wearing its Bronze bezel and on a nice Crown & Buckle Chevlon strap.
> Haven't posted any photos before so I hope these work OK.


They work more than 'OK'; those pics are awesome! :-!:-!


----------



## Jazzbass251

just arrived as a birthday gift from the wife steinhart marine b-uhr, loving it!


----------



## djs86

Just a few pics of this beautiful limited edition piece: the Steinhart Aviation Watch Lounge Edition aka SAWLE 224/333!

Steinhart really hit the ball out of the park with the Aviation case IMO. I cannot wait to add a brushed stainless steel version of this case to my collection in the form of the Aviation GMT however I must get the Marine Chronometer II Roman first as my collection lacks a pure and true dress watch.

















































Happy Sunday Everyone!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## 75adam

_Nav-B on a little sunday afternoon trip..._


----------



## arthurshc

Hello all,

After researching for my first proper watch on WUS, I have fallen hopelessly in love with Steinhart and got myself the OVM, which have just arrived today. 

Took a few photos with my iPhone 4. I am sure I will spent all my hard earned cash on more watches in the near future. In fact, I am already drooling over the Nav-B, MC II and the Apollon already!








The watch came in a nice little bag.








Fresh out of the box.








Can't do without a wrist shot.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

*O1B On A Cold Day

*







[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## djs86

About to head off to work with the Nav B today









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Jazzbass251

loving my new Marine B-uhr on this crown and buckle strap. Cheers


----------



## SJL

djs86 said:


> About to head off to work with the Nav B today
> Cheers,
> Daniel


Told you it would fit dude...


----------



## runner10




----------



## BubbleKush

My one and only Steinhart.


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations and Welcome to the Forum.
First time i see a STEINHART Bag  !!


----------



## Tony A.H

AlphaWolf777 said:


> They work more than 'OK'; those pics are awesome! :-!:-!


+1

Really GREAT Looking Combo.!!
i Think it's the Nicest i've seen.. so far !.


----------



## ice_man

TGD3123 said:


> Finally got around to taking some pictures of all three..
> Limited Gold Edition w/ Brown Gator Strap _(strap by WatchAcc)_
> Limited Silver Edition w/ Black Gator Strap _(strap by WatchAcc)_
> Vintage Titanium w/ Custom 'Aged' Brown Calf Strap
> 
> View attachment 798111


OMG, this looks really good. Can you tell me where you got this strap? I'd love to get this for my Titanium.


----------



## Texas Parrothead

The more i look at these Alpha the more i think this is going to be my next watch!


AlphaWolf777 said:


> *O1B On A Cold Day *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Texas Parrothead said:


> The more i look at these Alpha the more i think this is going to be my next watch!


Glad to hear that my pictures can inspire! If you're really thinking about it then you should just get one. It was my first Steiny. :-!


----------



## senna89wc12

Still this one and it's a daily wearer. Nav B 44mm with Steinhart black special shark strap.


----------



## Tony A.H

Marine Chronograph.
]









]









Loving the Red Strap :-! .
]









Cheers


----------



## djs86

Tony A.H said:


> Marine Chronograph.
> Loving the Red Strap :-!


I consider you one of the luckiest men in the world to have this watch in your possession. This one is as indicated in my signature, is my white whale. Maybe one day the stars and planets will align but until then I'll have to enjoy your pictures. It looks amazing on the red shark strap, Tony. Wear it well and in good health!

Daniel


----------



## mithrilG60

Nav-B Chrono, when I first got it:




























Added a nice flieger strap purchased off a WUS member:










I'm replacing the standard mineral crystal in the display back with sapphire, pre-mod shot (not that there will be any visual difference as the camera didn't small scratch in the current crystal)


----------



## Tony A.H

djs86 said:


> I consider you one of the luckiest men in the world to have this watch in your possession. This one is as indicated in my signature, is my white whale. Maybe one day the stars and planets will align but until then I'll have to enjoy your pictures. It looks amazing on the red shark strap, Tony. Wear it well and in good health!
> 
> Daniel


Thank you Daniel. you are a Kind Soul.
Hope one of those 20 Pcs will turn up in the Sales Corner some day... you'll never Know !.

i have a very Soft Spot for SLATE GREY Dials. i find RED or BROWN to have the Perfect Match made in Heaven :-!. and this particular Red Shark looks Awesome on The Marine..

but again. you already have a great Watch and the Perfect Straps for it ;-).

Cheers


----------



## chenn

Got this today! 









Any NATO love out there?


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations.
that's one very Cool Nato Combo.


----------



## Thevenin

with some foliage love 



















& gunmetal unitas 










Greetings, :-!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

So this is my ocean one.. I put it on a bond nato. It feels so much better!

















Here together with my luminox


----------



## Riker

Well, it is Friday here but as our usual Friday guy SJL is still stuck in Thursday & quite possibly still mopping up after Sandy I am happy to throw up my LGE that is with me in the office today sporting a cognac hornback crocodile strap I whipped up....


----------



## mithrilG60

Fantastic looking strap! Been thinking about a hornback for my 47mm Chrono but I can never seem to find what I want when I look for it


----------



## SJL

Riker said:


> Well, it is Friday here so as our usual Friday guy SJL is still stuck in Thursday & quite possibly still mopping up after Sandy I am happy to throw up my LGE that is with me in the office today sporting a cognac hornback crocodile strap I whipped up....


Looking good mate. Yeah Sandy kicked NJ's ass, but we survived. A lot of work ahead and a long road to recovery. Sad turn of events. Hope things are better down under.

SJL


----------



## Currywurst

Hallo to all Steinhart Fans . And here is my third one . I love this watch a little more than the other two ( Nav b

Automatic B -Muster & Ocean 1 Black) , because it have a very , very wonderful Unitas 6497 ...like Panerai...


----------



## Tony A.H

WOW. Really NICE James :-! ..

Great looking Strap and Combo.
i bet Stitching this rascal wasn't too much Fun.


----------



## tsfmlm

Here is my Steinhart, Turkey Watch Forum Special Edition Nav. B-Uhr No:26/44. I love this watch 
































































And, greetings to Turkey Watch Forum members (Specially NickyNick, Se'R'xx, Fbolukbas, Herojd, Archezia, Miriel, Acc, Bond, İnvictas, Drk, Frax, Mücadeleci, Sedir, Atilla4346, Asymptote, Razz, Thevenin, Vmetin, 2fast, Drago, Hesenemereyecele, Cevesesevece, Paneristi, Bengisaat, Hozburun, Eterna, Kkarakuş, Serdarfb, Jazz, Necati, Mrbars, Castiel, Emre, Gürçağlar, Bülenty, Fatihözdemir, Zandar, Ahbob, Tolgi, Davinci, Ozgur, Shinigami, Vince, Damenn, Triton, Archimed and the other friends..) 
I love all of you guys 

TSF'den mlm..


----------



## arthurshc

My OVM on a leather NATO:-d


----------



## tsfmlm

Thevenin said:


> & gunmetal unitas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings, :-!


Great photos, thank you Thevenin.
And this machine.. I love it


----------



## Currywurst

@ tsfmlm : yes, and it's big, strong and loud . It´s like the big old "Fliegeruhren"- movement . ( pocket watch movement).


----------



## Riker

Yep, spot on Tony. Being a crocs hornback it was an exercise in delicate brute force to get it stitched......:-d:-d:-d:-d



Tony A.H said:


> WOW. Really NICE James :-! ..
> 
> Great looking Strap and Combo.
> *i bet Stitching this rascal wasn't too much Fun*.


Great pics of awesome Steinharts fella's... Keep then coming..:-!


----------



## KevL




----------



## tsfmlm

Thanks Currywurst 

Kevl, central second hand looks great :thumbup:


----------



## runner10




----------



## AlphaWolf777

Unboxing my new O1VR this morning. (You know you're a watch enthusiast when the FedEx person says: "Hey, wasn't I here just the other day too?") (I told him: "Yep, and there's plenty more where that came from!" ;-)):

I love everything about the watch!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

[IMG

It comes with a free Olive drab NATO strap and a pair of extra springbars. Now that is a deal sweetener! :-!

]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]

[IMG

Didn't want to remove the plastic for the very first photo:

]







[/IMG]

[IMG

Unwrapped (Date and time are wrong obviously, didn't touch it until I got my new strap put on):

]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]

[IMG

The bracelet is awesome and extremely high quality, but I prefer lighter weight and lower profile. So I put it on a Collezione Italian-made genuine leather black alligator pattern that I bought from The Watch Prince in Oregon:

]







[/IMG]

[IMG

Here is the O1VR's cousin the O1B on the same Italian company's tobacco brown alligator strap. (Forgive the incorrect date and time, I haven't worn the watch in a while):

]







[/IMG]



Looks like an alligator crawled out of a swamp and onto my watch:

[IMG]http://imageshack.us/a/img17/4130/dscf4050a.jpg [/IMG]

[IMG

Two buddies together:

]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]

[IM

Handmade in Italy, doesn't get much better than that! :-!

G]







[/IMG]

That's it until tomorrow when the sun comes up so I can take some nice natural outdoor light photos. (My favorite kind, i'm not a fan of muted light indoor shots as I don't think it does the watches justice at all!)


----------



## Currywurst

Hi AlphaWolf777,

we are all james bonds.((-; I love these divers watches ... I have an Ocean One Black .((((((((-:

Best regards
currywurst


----------



## SJL

SJL


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Currywurst said:


> Hi AlphaWolf777,
> 
> we are all james bonds.((-; I love these divers watches ... I have an Ocean One Black .((((((((-:
> 
> Best regards
> currywurst


Yes, I know! :-d


----------



## AlphaWolf777

[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## runner10




----------



## djs86

SJL said:


> View attachment 870676
> 
> 
> SJL


Looking great there, bro. The Triton is KING on the stainless steel bracelet. Hope all is well.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## djs86

Who says you can't wear a black watch at the office?! Celebrating the start of my Virginia Commonwealth University Rams inaugural basketball season in the Atlantic-10 division with my Steinhart Aviation Watch Lounge Edition on OEM Havana Old Vintage band.









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Jazzbass251

OVM on the NYC NATO from worn and wound


----------



## SD350

Verderer said:


> Hi Gents (and Ladies too if any?), replaced the original strap on my 'Vintage' Flieger for this one, much happier with the combo:


Love this strap! What strap is it?


----------



## bigwatch13

Jazzbass251 said:


> View attachment 871675
> OVM on the NYC NATO from worn and wound


Hi Jazzbass, 
Cool looking strap choice. I am considering buying it too because of the PVD hardware and leather color, PERFECT look with the new OVM DLC incoming. 
How is the thickness and quality of it, is it soft? 
Thanks


----------



## Ed.YANG

Got to take a halt, cool off my engine, before deciding which way to turn to...


----------



## tsfmlm

Grandprix looks great!


----------



## Ed.YANG

tsfmlm said:


> Grandprix looks great!


yup yup... A real eye attracter earlier! Didn't regret on getting this! 
Some other folks even compare it to the Omega Planet Ocean!

Yours is attractive too! BALL fans will drool if they see your's glow like this...


----------



## tsfmlm

Yep, you may be right Ed.Yang  This watch is favorite piece in my collection.. Thanks..


----------



## Fifflio

Here is my Steinhart Ocean 1 with bond nato and removed cyklop.


----------



## tsfmlm

Fifflio said:


> Here is my Steinhart Ocean 1 with bond nato and removed cyklop.


Excellent! Cong..


----------



## savedbythebell

Just arrived!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

[/IMG]


----------



## Heiner




----------



## Thevenin

Fresh from Augsburg b-)

























Greetings, :-!


----------



## Thevenin




----------



## Ed.YANG

Ooohhh yeah yeah...









What's coming ahead?









As the ETA movement moving into the darker corner next year?


----------



## Heiner

No. 05/20!


----------



## tsfmlm

Thevenin said:


> Fresh from Augsburg b-)
> 
> View attachment 874568
> 
> 
> View attachment 874569
> 
> 
> View attachment 874571
> 
> 
> Greetings, :-!


Thanks! Nice photos reyiz  Congrat again to Bond!


----------



## tsfmlm

Heiner said:


> View attachment 875001
> 
> 
> No. 05/20!


Looks so wonderfull! Congrat, really I like it..


----------



## djs86

Steinhart Aviation Watch Lounge Edition #224/333 on black rubber/leather strap with white stitching. Goes great with a black dress shirt, black slacks, and black shoes. \m/









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## pahhhoul

I only have my crappy cell phone here at work.
My 1st Steinhart purchased from *cpsomas.

*Next to my coworkers Submariner:








and with a new HD Nato strap from Crown & Buckle


----------



## chriscentro

Ed.YANG said:


> yup yup... A real eye attracter earlier! Didn't regret on getting this!
> Some other folks even compare it to the Omega Planet Ocean!
> 
> Yours is attractive too! BALL fans will drool if they see your's glow like this...
> View attachment 872473












Hi, what a beauty! Is this watch still in production, can one still buy it?


----------



## Riker

chriscentro, welcome to the forum...

In short no, the TSF S.E Nav.B is no longer available & is sold out. It was a project watch between Steinhart & a Turkish watch forum & was only available initially to members there. A few however were offered to people outside of the Turkish watch forum community. The only chance you will have of having one will be to purchase one second hand, so keep watching the sales forum here on WUS & elsewhere.



chriscentro said:


> Hi, what a beauty! Is this watch still in production, can one still buy it?


----------



## Riker

Awesome pics of your Steinharts fella's.... Keep them coming....|>


----------



## kelvhooo




----------



## YMel

forestone said:


> Marine chrono!


Hi, this is a beautiful combination! 
Could you please give some details for the strap?


----------



## AlphaWolf777

O1VR on the NATO strap that came with it:








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

[IMG

Thick springbars from Dievas to make sure this puppy never leaves my wrist! :-!

]







[/IMG]


----------



## iceman64

My 2 fav's:


----------



## senna89wc12

Just got the Steinhart chocolate tone in tone strap for my Nav B. Steinhart sent me the XL version at first, but they sent me another one in right size. Love the chocolate colour and beefiness of this strap. I will buy more Steinhart straps as I think they are perfect for the Nav B.


----------



## Tony A.H

Madly in Love with Her


----------



## SJL

Beautiful fall day here in Jersey. Enjoy the weekend guys.









SJL


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## Ed.YANG




----------



## mithrilG60

Tony A.H said:


> Madly in Love with Her


Great shot Tony! Did the flieger strap with the LGE end up being the same as the one were were discussing?


----------



## vdub007

just finished my new strap for my aviation

kinda rally inspired


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## SD350

vdub007 said:


> just finished my new strap for my aviation
> 
> kinda rally inspired


Awesome strap! Got a wrist shot?


----------



## 1475lee

Loving this at the mo.


----------



## djs86

You never forget your first Steinhart and one that is now sort of a rarity to boot! Wearing my Ocean One Vintage Red w/acrylic crystal today! It adds such a warmth and vintage beauty to the watch.









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Uwe W.

djs86 said:


> Wearing my Ocean One Vintage Red w/acrylic crystal today! It adds such a warmth and vintage beauty to the watch.l


Three cheers for acrylic. And it will only keep looking better with age and wear.


----------



## vdub007

SD350 said:


> Awesome strap! Got a wrist shot?


there you go ;-)


----------



## Dunchystudios

Heres my Nav B Uhr 47mm!















- Chris


----------



## AlphaWolf777

[IMG

Well, got my Marine 38 this afternoon. I heard the brakes squealing from the FedEx truck and I knew it had arrived. I didn't get a shipping email for it though so it was unexpected. I was very excited but I had to go to work an hour later so I just snapped these photos within minutes of unboxing it. I have to say, when I first opened the box and saw this little beauty I was instantly overcome with love.  Better (and more) photos to follow tomorrow.

]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

I just ordered an Italian made genuine crocodile leather strap for this baby, can't wait to get it!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Gotta love FedEx! They're one day early this time! 
Without further ado..


----------



## pwatch

mr_sundstrom said:


> Gotta love FedEx! They're one day early this time!
> Without further ado..


It looks really nice! Congrats!!
Where did you get your leather NATO from (last picture)?


----------



## mr_sundstrom

pwatch said:


> It looks really nice! Congrats!!
> Where did you get your leather NATO from (last picture)?


Thanks! The hardest part will be to give wrist time to both this one and my O1B..!

The NATO is from ebay seller barbarasbobbles2010


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mr_sundstrom said:


> Gotta love FedEx! They're one day early this time!
> Without further ado..


Very nice Markus! Congratulations, the OVM is an amazing watch. I am getting mine tomorrow morning :-! I can see that you went for thicker springbars too for the NATOs like I did. That's the way to do it.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Wearing this today:










Will be wearing this once I get my new strap for it:









[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My new OVM, came this morning an hour earlier than expected!:








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## bigwatch13

Very nice, Congrats buddy. Guess you will be shopping for more Natos now.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

bigwatch13 said:


> Very nice, Congrats buddy. Guess you will be shopping for more Natos now.


I'm way ahead! I bought a black NATO, a camouflage NATO, and a Bond NATO for it a month before I even got the watch! And I got a free Olive drab NATO from Steinhart too so i'm good to go :-!


----------



## 1475lee




----------



## Ed.YANG

Trying to capture... the light of sunset...


----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## vdub007

same old aviation, different strap


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Morning shot:








[/IMG]


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My entire Steinhart collection. I love them all! :-!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

And what i'm wearing right now:


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Such a nice collection! I'm currently waiting for a brown croc strap planned to fit my O1B.. Those pics just made me want it even more!
My next piece from Steinhart? Maybe a DLC ocean something...? =D


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mr_sundstrom said:


> Such a nice collection! I'm currently waiting for a brown croc strap planned to fit my O1B.. Those pics just made me want it even more!
> My next piece from Steinhart? Maybe a DLC ocean something...? =D


Thanks! Yes, there is something special about an alligator/crocodile strap. I ordered a genuine croco in black for my Marine 38 and it should be here in a few days.


----------



## djs86

A couple shots from the last few days of my Nav B-Chrono II DLC

Waiting for my flight back to Washington DC at Long Island MacArthur Airport on Saturday. It was fun using the chronograph to time the flight.









Having what I like to call a "black out" at work today with black dress shirt, shoes and slacks. The Nav B-Chrono II DLC with matte black shoes really completes the stealthy look.









Happy Tuesday, everyone!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## SJL

djs86 said:


> A couple shots from the last few days of my Nav B-Chrono II DLC
> 
> Waiting for my flight back to Washington DC at Long Island MacArthur Airport on Saturday. It was fun using the chronograph to time the flight.
> 
> View attachment 887743
> 
> 
> Having what I like to call a "black out" at work today with black dress shirt, shoes and slacks. The Nav B-Chrono II DLC with matte black shoes really completes the stealthy look.
> 
> View attachment 887744
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday, everyone!
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


You're one metal MoFo...

SJL


----------



## cornerjunkie

Love it:


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Just got a new strap for my Marine 38, it's an Italian handmade stitch-less pad-less genuine crocodile leather strap 20x16mm in black: :-!

[IM

G]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Love the elabore grade decorated movement: :-!

[IMG

]







[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## mithrilG60

AlphaWolf777 said:


>


What size is your wrist?


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mithrilG60 said:


> What size is your wrist?


7in, why if I may ask?

If you want, here is also a picture of me wearing my OVM for comparison:

















[/IMG]


----------



## Lexi




----------



## mithrilG60

AlphaWolf777 said:


> 7in, why if I may ask?


Just wondering about sizing. I like the look of the Marine 38, and would seriously consider it if they release an Arabic version similar to the Marine Chronometer II, but 38mm has always struck me as too small for my 7.75" wrist.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

mithrilG60 said:


> Just wondering about sizing. I like the look of the Marine 38, and would seriously consider it if they release an Arabic version similar to the Marine Chronometer II, but 38mm has always struck me as too small for my 7.75" wrist.


Well, I have to say, 38mm is pretty small, and for me personally I prefer 40-42mm. However, I like 38 better than the 44mm Marine Chrono. And I am glad that Steinhart has shown that they are willing to offer smaller versions of some of their fantastic, but large, original designs. That's what made me buy the Marine 38. Although I do much prefer the size of the Ocean One. But for the type of watch that the Marine 38 is, I think 38mm is the best size for it.


----------



## Ed.YANG

On "GOLDENEYE" today!


----------



## Specnaz

My Steinhart Ocean 1


----------



## Thevenin

Lume Bros with ROLEX company b-)









@ the Grand Prix, deep in the Sea, up in the Sky... no matter where :-d









Greetings,


----------



## lks1984

two new acquisitions, My Steinhart collection is growing !


----------



## Lexi




----------



## djs86

Beautiful and unseasonably warm day outside of Washington DC! Nav B-Chrono II DLC on HR Military Green Cordura band!









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## chickenlittle

Nav B-Chrono II on a Di-Modell Pilot leather strap.


----------



## Tony A.H

The Vintage


----------



## mr_sundstrom

New straps!


----------



## vdub007

my aviation on the new dark brown strap i made last week


----------



## Lexi




----------



## tsfmlm

Here is my Green 














































Cengiz


----------



## iceman64




----------



## Tony A.H

Very Nice.
Love the Color, Texture, and of course the Combo :-! .


----------



## vdub007

thanks Tony! i can't take it off since i put this strap!

go so well together!


----------



## leoric

Just received mine as a Christmas gift. I'm dreaming of a GREEN Christmas then...


----------



## ar10

lks1984 said:


> two new acquisitions, My Steinhart collection is growing !


Is this the brand new "Nav.B-Uhr 44 vintage TITAN B-Muster" ?


----------



## lks1984

ar10 said:


> Is this the brand new "Nav.B-Uhr 44 vintage TITAN B-Muster" ?


Yes, it is


----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## senna89wc12

This has been my daily wearer since I got her in July. The only thing that has changed are the straps. She is now equipped with the Steinhart chocolate tone in tone strap. She will be my lovely daily companion for many years to come.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

senna89wc12 said:


> This has been my daily wearer since I got her in July. The only thing that has changed are the straps. She is now equipped with the Steinhart chocolate tone in tone strap. She will be my lovely daily companion for many years to come.


I love hearing about people treasuring watches! Wear her in good health always! :-!


----------



## SJL

senna89wc12 said:


> View attachment 898678
> 
> 
> This has been my daily wearer since I got her in July. The only thing that has changed are the straps. She is now equipped with the Steinhart chocolate tone in tone strap. She will be my lovely daily companion for many years to come.


Would you mind sending a few more shots of that chocolate tone in tone strap? Pondering a purchase, but wasn't sure about the color.

Thanks,
SJL


----------



## senna89wc12

SJL said:


> Would you mind sending a few more shots of that chocolate tone in tone strap? Pondering a purchase, but wasn't sure about the color.
> 
> Thanks,
> SJL


Sure SJL. Here you go. The chocolate colour is quite unique. It is not the typical brown color you see in some other straps. I think there is a reason they named this tone in tone because there is some additional texture on the strap that makes it special. The stitching is also in slightly lighter brown colour compared to the leather.















Absolutely love the Steinhart straps. I think they are my favorite strap makers. And most importantly the 124/82mm size fit my wrist like a glove. For sure I will be buying more of their straps in the future.


----------



## senna89wc12

AlphaWolf777 said:


> I love hearing about people treasuring watches! Wear her in good health always! :-!


Thanks very much! Appreciate it.  For me, my Nav B is more than a watch; it is a very good companion that I can depend on everyday. :-d


----------



## Heiner




----------



## djs86

I got a chance to peek at my Christmas gift to make sure everything was correct


----------



## AlphaWolf777

djs86 said:


> I got a chance to peek at my Christmas gift to make sure everything was correct


Hmm, looks like it! ;-)


----------



## djs86

senna89wc12 said:


> Sure SJL. Here you go. The chocolate colour is quite unique. It is not the typical brown color you see in some other straps. I think there is a reason they named this tone in tone because there is some additional texture on the strap that makes it special. The stitching is also in slightly lighter brown colour compared to the leather.
> 
> View attachment 898872
> View attachment 898873
> 
> 
> Absolutely love the Steinhart straps. I think they are my favorite strap makers. And most importantly the 124/82mm size fit my wrist like a glove. For sure I will be buying more of their straps in the future.


Thank you for posting such beautiful and poisonous pics, Senna89wc12! That strap looks great on your Nav B! The reason I say poisonous is they just convinced me to the pull the trigger on one of these for my Marine Chronometer II Roman. Wear yours well and in good health!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## senna89wc12

djs86 said:


> Thank you for posting such beautiful and poisonous pics, Senna89wc12! That strap looks great on your Nav B! The reason I say poisonous is they just convinced me to the pull the trigger on one of these for my Marine Chronometer II Roman. Wear yours well and in good health!
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


You are very welcome Daniel and thanks.  It's always a pleasure to share my pictures. I am still learning to take pictures and I hope to improve my skills. The chocolate strap is beautiful and it will look great on your Marine. Share some of your pictures once you got it. Cheers!

I have one more picture to share. This time, I make the blue hands on my Nav B to stand out in a black & white picture.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

senna89wc12 said:


> You are very welcome Daniel and thanks.  It's always a pleasure to share my pictures. I am still learning to take pictures and I hope to improve my skills. The chocolate strap is beautiful and it will look great on your Marine. Share some of your pictures once you got it. Cheers!
> 
> I have one more picture to share. This time, I make the blue hands on my Nav B to stand out in a black & white picture.


Very nice!


----------



## Uwe W.

djs86 said:


> The reason I say poisonous is they just convinced me to the pull the trigger on one of these for my Marine Chronometer II Roman.


That particular strap on the Marine Chronometer would make a better match than on a B-Uhr (obviously, in my opinion). Good choice.


----------



## SJL

senna89wc12 said:


> Sure SJL. Here you go. The chocolate colour is quite unique. It is not the typical brown color you see in some other straps. I think there is a reason they named this tone in tone because there is some additional texture on the strap that makes it special. The stitching is also in slightly lighter brown colour compared to the leather.
> 
> View attachment 898872
> View attachment 898873
> 
> 
> Absolutely love the Steinhart straps. I think they are my favorite strap makers. And most importantly the 124/82mm size fit my wrist like a glove. For sure I will be buying more of their straps in the future.


Thanks dude. Looks great.

SJL


----------



## Lexi




----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## mr_sundstrom

My two babies!! Couldn't be happier. What's gonna be my next piece?


----------



## Heiner




----------



## AlphaWolf777

I decided to put my Ocean One Black on a NATO because the leather just wasn't doing it for me anymore. Didn't quite fit right. However, I am enjoying it on the NATO now, and it's amazing how much more I love the watch now that it's on a NATO. I really think that the right strap is 50% of your enjoyment of a watch.

It feels brand new again...

Phoenix British MOD spec NATO







[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Thicker 2.6mm Dievas springbars from Gnomon








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

This is the most sentimental watch in my collection because it was the first watch that I truly lusted after and went through a lot of stress and time to obtain. It is also the watch that got me onto WUS and made me become a true WIS. It's staying with me forever! :-!


----------



## SJL

SJL


----------



## groucho

mr_sundstrom said:


> My two babies!! Couldn't be happier. What's gonna be my next piece?
> View attachment 900548


Love the shot... What's the strap on your OVM?


----------



## mr_sundstrom

groucho said:


> Love the shot... What's the strap on your OVM?


Phalanx from crown and buckle!


----------



## Lexi




----------



## Heiner




----------



## Tony A.H

before i Clicked on your Post, i knew that i was going to see a Bronzo !. (i'm a Psychic )
Congratulations Heiner. Looks Great.


----------



## tpd80

Heiner said:


> View attachment 900613


Stunning.


----------



## Lexi




----------



## AsSyRiAn

Lume shot.


----------



## bigwatch13

A Dirty Cam Photo of my OVM DLC on new Green Shoes!


----------



## djs86

A pair of new shoes for my Nav B-Chrono II DLC, the Crown and Buckle Benton! Compliments the Old Radium SuperLuminova perfectly. Enjoy :-!
















































Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## senna89wc12

The same watch again.


----------



## SJL

djs86 said:


> A pair of new shoes for my Nav B-Chrono II DLC, the Crown and Buckle Benton! Compliments the Old Radium SuperLuminova perfectly. Enjoy :-!
> View attachment 904951
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


Made for it bro, looks awesome.

\m/\m/

SJL


----------



## Ed.YANG

djs86 said:


> A pair of new shoes for my Nav B-Chrono II DLC, the Crown and Buckle Benton! Compliments the Old Radium SuperLuminova perfectly. Enjoy :-!
> 
> View attachment 904952
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


Aww... that's awesome! The light caramel colored stitch blends very well with the dial with vintage lume!


----------



## djs86

Peeking out from under the sleeve of my leather jacket









Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## SJL

SJL


----------



## SJL

Nav B Chrono lume shot.









SJL


----------



## Mobilenerd

This is my humble collection of Steinharts. Love them all.


----------



## Ed.YANG

Mobilenerd said:


> This is my humble collection of Steinharts. Love them all...


Ahhh... You're one another poison snake! Further more, you live in the same island as meeeeeeee!!! Got to shun away from you! Got to shun away from your Steinhart picture shots! Too poisonous to get near! Ouch!!! I'm poisoned... where's the antidotes???


----------



## Mobilenerd

Ed.YANG said:


> Ahhh... You're one another poison snake! Further more, you live in the same island as meeeeeeee!!! Got to shun away from you! Got to shun away from your Steinhart picture shots! Too poisonous to get near! Ouch!!! I'm poisoned... where's the antidotes???


Here they are:


----------



## private

new arrival of Apollon.....[homage to Seiko Spacewalk?]

I luv it so much.

Need to find a new shoe to go along Bronzo bezel soon.


----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## SJL

AGMT on Steinhart band #252

















SJL


----------



## discopotato

Triton 30atm on panatime black leather strap + pre V buckle.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

My favorite photos of my favorite Steinhart...








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## lks1984

My Steinhart collection is growing


----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## SJL

SJL


----------



## groucho

Santa delivered my Christmas present early, a Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military.


----------



## djs86

Getting ready to go to a Christmas Eve get together with my friends and I chose my most "Christmas-like" combination, my Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red w/acrylic crystal on Corvus Bond RAF band

















This shot showing some of the beautiful character marks on the acrylic crystal. 








I have my Marine Chronometer II Roman sitting under my tree with a few additional leather bands, I can't wait to open it up tomorrow morning. I'll be sure to make an introduction thread for it! Have a Merry Christmas, everyone!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## bigwatch13

Merry Xmas to all.


----------



## Alexbell

My brand new Ocean Two...
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Grinnie

A couple of phone pics of my first Steinharts.









Everytime I get a glimpse of those Blue Hands it puts a smile on my face..... love em' both!


----------



## H.Solo

A few macro shots of my Grand Prix:


----------



## Chromejob

H.Solo said:


> A few macro shots of my Grand Prix:


I need a new tablet, I just drooled all over this one... 

// Sent from a mobile (Tapatalk). Misspellings happen. //


----------



## hullio

My OVM 


IMG_6804 by R.Suri, on Flickr


IMG_6820 by R.Suri, on Flickr


IMG_6780 by R.Suri, on Flickr

More here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/my-steinhart-ovm-different-natos-tons-pics-794764.html


----------



## mr_sundstrom

OVM in the Christmas tree!


----------



## djs86

Originally I had planned for this watch to be strictly a formal/office watch but after seeing senna89wc12's pictures of the Steinhart Bracelet Chocolate Tone in Tone, and hearing from Tony A.H about how good white dialed watches look with brown straps (which is VERY TRUE) I had to pull the trigger on this band. It definitely suits my casual needs as I'm wearing it today with jeans, a black Opeth t-shirt (my favorite band) and a black leather jacket. I would highly recommend this band to any MCII owner. Anyway enough talk onto the pics!

















I am in love with the blue hands, I'm happy my Galaxy SIII captures them so well.








Beautiful color and texture on the leather. Top quality as always from Steinhart.








Went with a brushed buckle today over the polished one








I cannot mention Opeth without throwing up the horns








As always, I'd love to hear your thoughts and comments on the combo. Have a happy new year, everyone!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## SJL

djs86 said:


> Originally I had planned for this watch to be strictly a formal/office watch but after seeing senna89wc12's pictures of the Steinhart Bracelet Chocolate Tone in Tone, and hearing from Tony A.H about how good white dialed watches look with brown straps (which is VERY TRUE) I had to pull the trigger on this band. It definitely suits my casual needs as I'm wearing it today with jeans, a black Opeth t-shirt (my favorite band) and a black leather jacket. I would highly recommend this band to any MCII owner. Anyway enough talk onto the pics!


Looks amazing dude. I was eyeing that strap for a while, but was on the fence as I wasn't sure how the color looked from the pics in the website. I can see now that it is exactly what I was aiming for so will definitely pull the trigger on this one ASAP.

SJL


----------



## Uwe W.

Just a friendly reminder to everyone: If you're quoting a post that has a lot of large images, please delete them from the quote portion of your reply. No one enjoys scrolling past the same images over and over again. Thanks. :-!


----------



## dLazaros




----------



## Kilovolt

Today is the first day of the year and ...


----------



## dLazaros

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Titan II




----------



## djs86

Still in the "honeymoon phase" with my MCII Roman. Here are a couple shots at the office with it on the genuine Louisiana Alligator band I got from Panatime.

































Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## dLazaros

Cant get enough of this beauty!


----------



## lks1984




----------



## H.Solo




----------



## mr_sundstrom

H.Solo said:


>


Very nice!

A question out of curiosity.. 
Since you live so close to Steinhart HQ, do you get to collect your watches personally at Steinhart?


----------



## djs86

Now this combination might not be for everyone but I love it and it sure as heck looks great with black jeans and a black band t-shirt! Strictly casual of course.

My Marine Chronometer II Roman on Special bracelet buffalo black vintage #219 XL strap w/rivets

















































I love this watch! Enjoy the rest of your weekend, fellow Steinhart fans!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## H.Solo

mr_sundstrom said:


> Since you live so close to Steinhart HQ, do you get to collect your watches personally at Steinhart?


...of course! It's always a pleasure to pick up watches personally and chat with Gunter and the team...


----------



## mr_sundstrom

H.Solo said:


> ...of course! It's always a pleasure to pick up watches personally and chat with Gunter and the team...


That sounds great! You're one lucky guy!


----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## djs86

Serious business today....I'm ready for some Washington Redskins football with my Nav B! Please excuse dirty mirror









Hail to the Redskins!
Daniel


----------



## slavun

Nav B-Uhr 44


----------



## Tony A.H

this Triple B.

The Beautiful Baby Blue that is:


T


----------



## cretino

Tony, thats very nice 

I would like to introduce my 01/20


----------



## SJL

SJL


----------



## bigwatch13

SJL said:


> View attachment 930135
> 
> 
> SJL


Sweet Watch! I wished they would make this in 44mm again, they kinda of forgotten my ASTA when I kinda pre reserve it, BUMMER!!!


----------



## heboil




----------



## mr_sundstrom




----------



## evilnickwong

My first post in this thread with my first Steinhart.  Have been wanting a DLC Chrono ever since it was launched and now, finally, I've got one. Got it from a fellow WUS member in Singapore who only wore it once.

Been wearing it almost daily since I got it, but I find the standard strap too long and unwieldy for my 6.5" wrists. So, I had my first go at making my own strap. 7oz leather used, left in natural color to match dial and some simple stitching in black. Keepers done in contrasting brown leather and paired with a generic 22mm PVD Pre-V buckle. Pretty happy with it and it fits my wrist much better.


----------



## cretino

..Nav B-Uhr with black leather NATO


----------



## djs86

Look at those beautiful blued hands









Daniel


----------



## djs86

These new shoes arrived on Thursday from Panatime: Hadley Roma Genuine Vegetable Tanned Leather MS2036. Hands down one of the nicest straps I've ever purchased and you get a lot of bang for you buck especially with that big fat thumbnail buckle. I especially like the padding on this one with the stitching being submerged in a way.

Funny thing is I was resistant to buying a strap with contrasting stitching for this piece as I wanted the dial to sort of "speak for itself" but it appears my fears were unfounded.

Onto the pics:

I especially wanted a strap with this kind of texture/grain (not sure which is the appropriate term)
















Now the fun begins!








Did I go back in time? :-d I snapped this one before the others.








Wrist shot ~7" could be less as its the winter time. 
















I love the big fat thumbnail buckle it came with. Also you can see what I'm talking about with the submerged stitching.








Metal horns








As always, I'd love to hear your thoughts and comments on the combination. Have a great weekend, everyone!

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## casselmb

djs86 said:


> These new shoes arrived on Thursday from Panatime: Hadley Roma Genuine Vegetable Tanned Leather MS2036. Hands down one of the nicest straps I've ever purchased and you get a lot of bang for you buck especially with that big fat thumbnail buckle. I especially like the padding on this one with the stitching being submerged in a way.
> 
> Funny thing is I was resistant to buying a strap with contrasting stitching for this piece as I wanted the dial to sort of "speak for itself" but it appears my fears were unfounded.
> 
> As always, I'd love to hear your thoughts and comments on the combination. Have a great weekend, everyone!
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel


I love that combination! I've been looking at that model as a possible next purchase as I've been looking for something I could wear as a dress watch. I've also been so pleased with my one month old O1VR that I'm hooked on Steinhart.

Also - thanks, Daniel, for your pictures and contributions to the forum. I really enjoy your posts, especially the pictures of your collection!


----------



## djs86

casselmb said:


> I love that combination! I've been looking at that model as a possible next purchase as I've been looking for something I could wear as a dress watch. I've also been so pleased with my one month old O1VR that I'm hooked on Steinhart.
> 
> Also - thanks, Daniel, for your pictures and contributions to the forum. I really enjoy your posts, especially the pictures of your collection!


Thank you for the warm wishes on both the combo and my posts on the forum. If you're looking for a dress watch, look no further than this. I've been wearing it all this week with my suit and business clothes and my jaw drops every time I look at it. With a quick swap of the band, it suits casual wear as well. Anyone who is a Steinhart fan and has a wrist that can support it should have one of these in their collection.


----------



## Riker

To all members new & old posting pics of their first or latest Steinhart congrats. Pics are great fella's, keep em' coming.

Daniel, that strap would be a full grain buff more than likely & very nice indeed. A perfect combination & proof that any *good* strap will help to highlight the characteristics of the watch, never diminish it.


----------



## bluffer

Here's my Ocean One Black wishing you guys a good week ahead! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tony A.H

Great looking Combo.
would love to see what the rest of the Azzurro Owners Choice of Straps are.


----------



## cretino

..my favourite handmade lizard strap with Azzurro


----------



## Heiner

Got mine today - I´'m happy! :-!


----------



## Ed.YANG

That's a fast delivery! 
Ooops... fast pick up i mean!


----------



## Heiner

One more...


----------



## Tony A.H

Congratulations Heiner.
i'm liking this Combo a lot :-!..

enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Heiner

Thank you, Tony! That's my Everyday Bronzo, the LimEd is for Sundays...


----------



## AlphaWolf777




----------



## tsfmlm




----------



## AsSyRiAn

My Steinhart Box.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

AsSyRiAn said:


> My Steinhart Box.


----------



## milnec

Hi all,
I moved to Sydney at the start of January, and here's a photo of me exploring the harbour area with my Steinhart Aramar Ocean 1 GMT White:


----------



## Thevenin

I miss summer :roll:


----------



## Tony A.H

AsSyRiAn said:


> My Steinhart Box.


some RARE Great looking Birds :-! .!


----------



## Tony A.H

Thevenin said:


> I miss summer :roll:


was the 2nd Picture taken from Top of the John Hancock Building ;-) ??! 
Great Shots and Watch.


----------



## Thevenin

Tony A.H said:


> was the 2nd Picture taken from Top of the John Hancock Building ;-) ??!
> Great Shots and Watch.


Thanks Tony & nice guess, Willis Tower indeed  Glass balcony 










rooftop at John Hancock was better though )


































Chillin' 










I love Chicago


----------



## Tony A.H

WOW.
look at these Pictures ?!!!. Awesome Views :-!.
you like you be up High don't ya ?! 

i Love Chicago too. been there Twice, and always thought it looks more like Bigger Boston.

Thanks for sharing the Pictorial.

Cheers


----------



## Thevenin

Cheers mate


----------



## AlphaWolf777

Thevenin said:


> Thanks Tony & nice guess, Willis Tower indeed  Glass balcony
> 
> rooftop at John Hancock was better though )
> 
> Chillin'
> 
> I love Chicago


All I can say is WOW! Great pics! :-!


----------



## Titan II

Took some pictures of my Marine Chrono today. I'm no photographer, but I did my best to try to capture the spirit of this gorgeous timepiece. I hope you all enjoy the pictures.


















































































Thanks for looking everyone and enjoy your Steinharts.

T II


----------



## Lexi




----------



## Heiner

With a little help from - liver of sulfur! 









Do you like it? A bit strange, that color....:think:


----------



## AsSyRiAn

Anytime you guys come back to Chicago we should have a Steinhart reunion.. I would LOVE to see that Nav B TSF in person. 

Calling Chicago a bigger Boston.... lol


----------



## djs86

It's been a while since I've had this beast on my wrist


----------



## groucho

Here's a black light shot of my Steinhart OCEAN Vintage Military that I rec'd as a xmas gift.








I was inspired by this lume shot of a Rolex Sea-Dweller, unfortunately I don't have a macro lens & this was the closest I could get and still keep focus.


----------



## mr_sundstrom

Yay! Let's play the lume game!


----------



## owaysis

mr_sundstrom said:


> Yay! Let's play the lume game!


Snygga klockor och snygga bilder!


----------



## mr_sundstrom

owaysis said:


> Snygga klockor och snygga bilder!


Man tackar!


----------

